# Megaminx race!



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Purpose of this is to motivate cubers to beat their goals.

Anybody can join weather or not you have "*good*" times.


*Here are the rules:*
1. No spamming - No reserves.
2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
3. Use the scrambles I give you. I will be using WCA scrambles with 70 move in Pochmann style. So R-- means turn the whole cube R2' and U just means a simple top layer turn.
4. We will be using the AO12 (average of 12) system, not AO5 or AO100. 
5. The scrambles/results will be out on Sunday 8 PM ET and they'll be due the following Sunday 8 PM ET.
6. If you forget or miss the week's race, do not post them late. You can compete next time.
7. Please submit using a timer that gives you the times in x.yz format.
8. Submit your times on this thread. (duh)
9. If you hit your goal, then you can go on to you next goal that you decide.
10. NO VIDEOS ARE NEEDED, if you really want to, you can post the video (please embed) and also write the times down below.
11. WCA rules must be used. So 15 sec inspection time, hands can not be touching the cube when starting the timer, cant take it apart on purpose... 
12. Finally, LETS HAVE SOME FUN! Yeaaa!

*P.S. You wont get faster unless you pratice.*
P.S.S You can also do it simulated or one-handed.

*Goals*
Sub 10
Sub 5
Sub 3
Sub 2 
Sub 1:30
Sub 1 
Sub Whatever you want.

*Please post your goal with your entry.*

Good luck!!! :tu


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

*Scrambles/Results*

Round One || May 16, 2011 - May 22, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
Round Two || May 22, 2011 - May 29, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
Round Three || May 29, 2011 - June 5, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
Round Four || June 5, 2011 - June 12, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
Round Five || June 12, 2011 - June 19, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
Round Six || June 19, 2011 - June 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |


----------



## tozies24 (May 16, 2011)

So hypothetically, lets say someone had a goal of sub 10, you are going to make them do 12 10+ minute solves??? thats over two hours of just solving. I know if you are fast, this would be cake, but I don't know about the average of 12.


----------



## Xishem (May 16, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> So hypothetically, lets say someone had a goal of sub 10, you are going to make them do 12 10+ minute solves??? thats over two hours of just solving. I know if you are fast, this would be cake, but I don't know about the average of 12.


 
No one is making them do anything. If they want to do 2 hours of solving, they can. If they don't, then they can do however many they want and improve. It's not like you have to complete 12 solves at above 10 minutes to advance to the next "level".


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Scrambles round 1​
1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 

4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 

11. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 

12. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

Times will be due Sunday May 22, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> So hypothetically, lets say someone had a goal of sub 10, you are going to make them do 12 10+ minute solves??? thats over two hours of just solving. I know if you are fast, this would be cake, but I don't know about the average of 12.


 
They dont have to do it all in the same day if they dont want to. They could do 2 a day and be done on Saturday if they start on Monday.


----------



## Xishem (May 16, 2011)

*Round 1*
Goal: Sub-5
Done on a megaminx simulator.

6:31.25, 7:05.72, 6:37.82, 10:04.96, DNF, 6:25.73, 5:34.89, 6:03.28, 5:41.83, 4:36.71, 4:42.20, 6:08.94 = *6:29.66*

I improved a lot just over the session. I should be sub-5 pretty easily next round.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Xishem said:


> *Round 1*
> Goal: Sub-5
> Done on a megaminx simulator.
> 
> ...


 
This is what I was talking about. Do some now then finish it later.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 16, 2011)

Round 1 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 2:06.73
2:08.89 - (2:02.87) - 2:06.92 - (2:15.68) - 2:05.51 - 2:07.45
2:04.34 - 2:04.76 - 2:09.36 - 2:07.12 - 2:07.40 - 2:05.54


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2011)

Round 1- Goal sub 2 (for now)

1:43.02, 2:00.92,


----------



## (X) (May 16, 2011)

The scrambles are ****ed up, there should be 7 lines, you've got 5.


----------



## AJ Blair (May 16, 2011)

Race to Sub-2:

2:06.52, 2:10.00, 2:57.56, 2:04.88, 2:31.90, 2:15.80, 2:14.15, 2:14.41, 2:21.64, 2:19.06, 1:57.54, 2:18.96

Average: 2:15.73


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

(X) said:


> The scrambles are ****ed up, there should be 7 lines, you've got 5.


 
They are not **** up at all. I did this on purpose because 50 moves is more then enough to scramble the megaminx. I also hate scrambling so I prefer to do less moves in a scramble.


----------



## (X) (May 16, 2011)

They are definitely ****ed up. 
Why do you think you know better than the WCA how many moves are required?


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

(X) said:


> They are definitely ****ed up.
> Why do you think you know better than the WCA how many moves are required?


 
Step 1: Do the first scramble on a megaminx.
Step 2: Look at your megaminx.
Step 3: Cry after feeling stupid because it is scrambled.


----------



## (X) (May 16, 2011)

That's not my point at all. If you're going to have something that resembles a serious competition, you should use official or semi official scrambles.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 16, 2011)

*Round 1: LouisCormier- 1:39.43*

Goal: sub-1:30
Average of 12: 1:39.43
Standard deviation: 7.15
Best time: 1:24.82
Worst time: 1:48.62
Pops: 1
Times:
1. 1:48.14
2. 1:43.54
3. 1:45.47 
4. 1:28.07
5. 1:38.51
6. 1:45.42
7. 1:26.68
8. (1:24.82)
9. 1:33.61
10. 1:41.57
11. (1:48.62[POP])
12. 1:43.26

Done in one shot. Felt very bad, atleast sub 1:40.

Edit: I must say this is awesome, megaminx is my favorite puzzle so thank you for making this thread!


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

(X) said:


> That's not my point at all. If you're going to have something that resembles a serious competition, you should use official or semi official scrambles.


 
Its my thread. Deal with it or GTFO.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> Purpose of this is to motivate cubers to beat there goals.


their*

Good luck with your goals everyone. :tu


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2011)

Average: *2:49.04*

2:51.47, 2:56.50, 2:47.13, 3:00.97, 2:22.27, 2:26.60, 2:57.21, 3:03.61, 2:25.30, 2:53.25, 3:37.56(Pop and spacing out during solve), 2:48.38

Two counting 3's...:fp Oh well, that the reason I made this thread, it shows me my mistakes and fails. PB single, avg 5, and avg 12!!! LOL. I dont practice but I will from now on!!!

Goal is sub 2.



Inf3rn0 said:


> their*
> 
> Good luck with your goals everyone. :tu


 
I sleep and have always slept through English class.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 17, 2011)

(X) said:


> That's not my point at all. If you're going to have something that resembles a serious competition, you should use official or semi official scrambles.


 
It's faster to scramble with 50 moves. There's not much of a difference, and if you find out why WCA choose 70 instead of 50 then use that reason otherwise you can't say "its what WCA thinks." back it up if you want to argue. WCA could have randomly made that rule, or it could have be Stefan's choice when he made up how to scramble it. You want to argue ask one of them! Until then *shut up* about Emolover's choices. They're his choices and he can do what he wants.



(X) said:


> The scrambles are ****ed up, there should be 7 lines, you've got 5.


 
For one this doesn't make anysence, the 7 lines thing just makes it easier to read. Look at cubemania! It's all run together, But it's not question. WCA just has 7 sets of moves, Alternating with R and D ending with a U or U'. Get your facts right.

Oh and @ Emolover
I've been wanting to make this race for about a year, but never thought people would participate on time 
I'll take one of my Ao40 a day out for this. I wish I was faster at megaminx  (1:15is)
I'll be sure to compete, maybe Wendsday if my friend doesnt come over.


----------



## Keban (May 17, 2011)

*Round 1 2:38.47* Goal; Sub 2

2:46.69, 2:49.63, 2:28.01, 2:35.39, 2:44.17, 2:54.64, 2:09.08, 2:27.97, 2:21.49, 2:51.24, 2:43.51, 2:36.63

Honestly I'd rather have an average of 5 format, but this works fine.

For the last six I did them standing up. I seem to do better for some reason.


----------



## (X) (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, they just randomly chose 70 moves. Do you think they want as long scrambles as possible? 
They want their competitions to flow nicely...


----------



## y235 (May 17, 2011)

*Round 1
Goal - sub3*
4:42.84, 4:20.55, 4:18.59, 3:44.41, 4:33.26, 3:51.67


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2011)

(X) said:


> Yeah, they just randomly chose 70 moves. Do you think they want as long scrambles as possible?
> They want their competitions to flow nicely...


 
You were defending it but now you not? :fp




y235 said:


> *Round 1
> Goal - sub3*
> I will do the solves later


 
This isnt the weekly forum competition's, it doesnt matter about spot holding.


----------



## y235 (May 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> This isnt the weekly forum competition's, it doesnt matter about spot holding.



That was an accident.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2011)

(X) said:


> Yeah, they just randomly chose 70 moves. Do you think they want as long scrambles as possible?
> They want their competitions to flow nicely...


 
There was debate in the Yahoo! group a couple of years ago (starting post for that thread: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/41005) over the issue that 70 moves may not be sufficient. It is clearly a very small subset of the possible states of the megaminx (although that doesn't necessarily matter that much for competition purposes), and the initial study in that thread indicated that many more moves might be required to give a good scramble. I hope Stefan will chime in here - I wonder what his current opinion on the subject is. I'm not sure I know all of the debate that has gone on with regard to the megaminx scrambles, and I'd love to know the current opinion.

I know that the week we switched from the old-style megaminx scrambles (if you never tried them, be thankful - they were awful to apply!) to the new ones, my times instantly dropped by 30 seconds or so. Admittedly, though, that may have happened because I was no longer exhausted from applying the scramble.


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> There was debate in the Yahoo! group a couple of years ago (starting post for that thread: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/speedsolvingrubikscube/message/41005) over the issue that 70 moves may not be sufficient. It is clearly a very small subset of the possible states of the megaminx (although that doesn't necessarily matter that much for competition purposes), and the initial study in that thread indicated that many more moves might be required to give a good scramble. I hope Stefan will chime in here - I wonder what his current opinion on the subject is. I'm not sure I know all of the debate that has gone on with regard to the megaminx scrambles, and I'd love to know the current opinion.
> 
> I know that the week we switched from the old-style megaminx scrambles (if you never tried them, be thankful - they were awful to apply!) to the new ones, my times instantly dropped by 30 seconds or so. Admittedly, though, that may have happened because I was no longer exhausted from applying the scramble.


 
I couldn't fathom doing a 500 move scramble in the old scrambler to just be positive that its 100% random.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> I couldn't fathom doing a 500 move scramble in the old scrambler to just be positive that its 100% random.


 
Daniel Hayes was talking about the new scrambler (the one you're using), not the old one - at the time he wrote this, we had just switched to Stefan's new scrambling system from the old way. And you can see that, with the current scrambler, according to his calculations, the confidence that the scrambles approximate true random in the long term is just 1.7% for 70 moves, and 0.9% for 50 moves. (Assuming his calculations were correct - I'm not sure anyone else ever verified his results.)

He actually didn't try the old scrambler because modifying his program to handle it was too difficult to bother with. I'm guessing the old scrambler would have done better, but admittedly that's just a guess. It doesn't matter, though, because even doing 10 moves with the old scrambler (the official number of moves for a scramble was 60) was agony. Here's the old scrambler if you're interested in seeing what it was like - try it and see how painful it was back then. (a was the unlabeled back face)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 18, 2011)

How is the randomness of scrambles calculated? Is it to do with the possible permutations, because then megaminx should be 50 moves because it's permutations is less that a 5x5 but more than a 4x4. Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> How is the randomness of scrambles calculated? Is it to do with the possible permutations, because then megaminx should be 50 moves because it's permutations is less that a 5x5 but more than a 4x4. Please correct me if i'm wrong.


 
The "randomness" in the reference that I gave earlier is defined in that post on the Yahoo! group, so you can read about it there.

The reason that your logic on number of moves does not apply here is that Stefan's method of scrambling (using only R and D 2-step moves, with an occasional U move thrown in) is more restrictive (and hence less fully-scrambling) than a normal random scramble such as the ones used for 4x4x4 or 5x5x5. Note that the number of possible states of a megaminx using the official WCA 70 move scrambles is MUCH smaller than the total possible states of a megaminx. The vast majority of possible scrambles on a megaminx have no chance of occurring in a WCA competition (unless the scramble is misapplied). This is not nearly as true for 4x4x4 or 5x5x5. (I don't know if anyone has ever determined God's number for 4x4x4 or 5x5x5, so I don't know if all scrambles are possible with the official scrambler, but surely most are.)


----------



## James Ludlow (May 19, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round1_

_Goal : Sub2_

{2.14.36 2.19.54 (2.07.63) 2.09.45 2.10.11 2.14.32} {2.26.34 2.31.43 2.18.63 2.17.55 (2.45.36) 2.21.36} = *2.18.31*

_Comment - Done in two sessions of six. Clearly, when I'm doing well I should carry on, because the next session might suck._


----------



## hipsterlover (May 20, 2011)

good luck with that. i'll support you.


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

hipsterlover said:


> good luck with that. i'll support you.


 
Didnt I tell you to get an appropriate avartar?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## hipsterlover (May 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Didnt I tell you to get an appropriate avartar?!?!?!?!?!?


mb


----------



## Carrot (May 21, 2011)

*Round 1*
Goal: sub 50
Result:* 59.98*
Times: 1:04.78, 1:02.96, 55.19, 1:02.33, 59.00, (1:08.86), 1:01.93, 58.58, 1:01.05, (53.50), 1:00.41, 53.53


----------



## cuber952 (May 21, 2011)

*Sub 1:30 
Round 1*
1:47.22, 1:47.25, 1:41.36, 1:36.97, 1:41.85, 1:43.83, 1:42.00, 1:50.47, 1:37.81, 1:39.73, 1:52.42, 1:32.78 *avg=1:42.85*


----------



## emolover (May 21, 2011)

Odder said:


> *Round 1*
> Goal: sub 50
> Result:* 59.98*
> Times: 1:04.78, 1:02.96, 55.19, 1:02.33, 59.00, (1:08.86), 1:01.93, 58.58, 1:01.05, (53.50), 1:00.41, 53.53


 
... But sub 50 isn't one of the goals.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 21, 2011)

I can't finish this round. I popped my minx and can't find an edge.


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (May 21, 2011)

Race to sub 1:30 Average

*2:13.03*, 1:43.86, 1:32.74, 1:50.52,* 1:29.86,* 1:54.66, 1:54.57, 1:36.29, 1:38.91, 1:45.51, 1:50.50, 1:50.97

2.13 was a POP.

Average of 12: 1:45.85


----------



## Carrot (May 23, 2011)

emolover said:


> ... But sub 50 isn't one of the goals.


 
45 just feels impossible >.<'


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

*Round 1 Results:*​
1st, Odder: 59.98
2nd, LouisCormier: 1:39.43
3rd, cuber952: 1:42.85
4th, CuberosDeRubik: 1:45.85
5th,MaeLSTRoM: 2:06.73
6th, AJ Blair: 2:15.73
7th, James Ludlow: 2.18.31
8th, Keban: 2:38.47
9th, emolover: 2:49.04
10th, Xishem: 6:29.66

Good job everybody and thank you for competing in round one. I didn't think more than five people would participate, but lets still try to have more people next round. 

I ended this round 40 minutes early so if you are a little late I will add you in. If you more than an hour late I wont add you but you can do the next round instead. 
________________________________________



Odder said:


> 45 just feels impossible >.<'


 
Ok, I will make it be more realistic.


----------



## emolover (May 23, 2011)

Scrambles round 2:​
1.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
2.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
3.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
4.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
5.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
6.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
7.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
8.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
9.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
10.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
11.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
12.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

Times will be due Sunday May 29, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 23, 2011)

Round 2 - Goal Sub-1:30
Ao12 = 1:59.34
1:59.19 - 2:03.86 - 1:56.71 - 2:02.31 - 1:52.99 - (2:04.65)
(1:51.30) - 2:01.11 - 2:01.61 - 1:59.38 - 1:57.89 - 1:58.39


----------



## LouisCormier (May 23, 2011)

*Round 2: LouisCormier - 1:40.43*
Goal: sub- 1:30
Average of 12: 1:40.43 (σ = 7.22)
best time: 1:30.48
worst time: 1:55.24
Times:
1:34.08, 1:51.47, (1:30.48), 1:31.26, 1:35.49, (1:55.24), 1:33.28, 1:44.09, 1:46.14, 1:51.17, 1:42.70, 1:34.66

Completely failed!


----------



## Keroma12 (May 23, 2011)

*Keroma12: Round 2: 3:20.56*

Goal: Sub-3
Times: (4:24.84), 3:28.79, 3:28.64, 3:07.91, 3:11.68, 3:09.11, (2:57.42), 3:03.84, 3:21.45, 4:06.42, 3:22.96, 3:04.77

I used to be sub-3...


----------



## AJ Blair (May 25, 2011)

Round 2:

2:12.81, 2:36.68, 2:24.70, 2:24.24, 2:16.55, 2:13.95, 2:07.43, 2:07.78, 2:15.65, 2:26.14, 2:08.72, 2:15.48

Average: 2:16.60


----------



## (X) (May 25, 2011)

goal: sub 1:20

round 2

1:27.24, 1:39.65, (DNF(1:19.32)), 1:29.59, 1:24.81, 1:39.96, 1:37.47, 1:35.86, (1:22.58), 1:26.25, 1:29.02, 1:24.88 = *1:31.47*


----------



## emolover (May 28, 2011)

Goal: Sub 2

Avg: *2:42.94 *

2:48.83, 2:56.92, 2:19.91, 2:52.22, 2:52.04, 2:33.45, 3:03.87, 2:42.90, 2:48.75, 2:27.92, 2:40.33, 2:26.01

Oh well, its better then last week.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 29, 2011)

I think most people wouldn't like this, but would it be possible for the race to be more often? A week is pretty long.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 29, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I think most people wouldn't like this, but would it be possible for the race to be more often? A week is pretty long.


 
A lot of people (me included) probably wouldn't get the time, unless it was demoted to Ao5 instead of Ao12


----------



## Carrot (May 29, 2011)

*Round 2*
Goal: sub 50
Result:* 1:02.32*
Times: 58.52, (55.61), 1:01.75, 1:03.78, 1:02.33, (1:12.91), 57.38, 1:03.31, 59.77, 1:02.15, 1:05.71, 1:08.47

_That was one big major failure _


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> A lot of people (me included) probably wouldn't get the time, unless it was demoted to Ao5 instead of Ao12



I'm struggling to keep up at the mo with all the comps going on.

_James Ludlow : Round 2 : *2.25.44*_

_Goal : Sub2_

2.44.34 2.14.49 2.14.09 2.19.65 2.29.36 2.28.98 (2.10.90) 2.25.89 2.19.92 2.18.38 2.39.33 (2.54.85) = *2.25.44*

_Comment - all over the place._


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I think most people wouldn't like this, but would it be possible for the race to be more often? A week is pretty long.


 
*Would you guys like it if I did a bi-weekly race instead of a weekly thing? Don't worry, it would be an average of five. * 

If I were to do this I would have it go *Sunday to Wednesday and Thursday to Saturday*? I would do it this way so you get time to do it on the weekend for both rounds. 

Comment saying yes or no.

BTW, This round ends between the time of 10:30 and 11:30 because I havent done my times and I dont feel like doing it right now. Sorry.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 30, 2011)

Personally I like it the way it is. If people want to do megaminx more often, they can just do it, it doesn't have to be part of a 'race'. With all the various race threads, it's easier to keep track if they are all weekly. Anyway, biweekly average of 5 is less solves per week. Just my thoughts.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 30, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Personally I like it the way it is. If people want to do megaminx more often, they can just do it, it doesn't have to be part of a 'race'. With all the various race threads, it's easier to keep track if they are all weekly. Anyway, biweekly average of 5 is less solves per week. Just my thoughts.


 
This is true, but more short sessions are better to improve. Of course, this is just my opinion. Also it is hard to motivate yourself to do an average of 5 of megaminx unless it's part of a race.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> *Would you guys like it if I did a bi-weekly race instead of a weekly thing? Don't worry, it would be an average of five. *
> 
> If I were to do this I would have it go *Sunday to Wednesday and Thursday to Saturday*? I would do it this way so you get time to do it on the weekend for both rounds.
> 
> ...


 
I would probably participate if it was this way.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

*Round 2 results:*​
1st, Odder: 1:02.32
2nd, (X): 1:31.47
3rd, LouisCormier: 1:40.43
4th, MaeLSTRoM: 1:59.34
5th, AJ Blair: 2:16.60
6th, James Ludlow: 2.25.44
7th, emolover: 2:42.94 
8th, Keroma12: 3:20.56

Good job everybody who participated, I hope you participate in round 3!!!
__________________________




LouisCormier said:


> I think most people wouldn't like this, but would it be possible for the race to be more often? A week is pretty long.


 
*Would everyone in there next post telling there average for this week please say if you would prefer to do a bi-weekly average of 5 or a weekly average of 12. Please answer this! *


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

*Scrambles for round 3​*
1.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

4.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

5.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

6.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

11.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

Times will be due Sunday June 5th, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## Xishem (May 30, 2011)

*Round 3*
Goal: Sub-3
Event: Megaminx Simulator

4:22.16, 4:00.75, 4:52.63, 3:56.51, 3:54.21, 4:24.86, DNF, 4:20.07, 5:20.48, 4:35.18, 4:10.33, 3:47.08 = *4:23.72*


----------



## James Ludlow (May 30, 2011)

_James Ludlow Round 3_

Times to follow.

As far as changing format goes, I'd prefer to stick with avg12.


----------



## y235 (May 30, 2011)

Round 3
Goal: Sub3
Times:
4:04.01, DNF, 4:15.54, 3:48.44, 3:47.28, 4:01.94, 3:37.10, 3:47.36
I will finnish the rest later.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 30, 2011)

*Round 3: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 1:27.83*
Goal: sub-1:30
Next goal: sub-1 
Average of 12: 1:27.83 (σ = 4.48)
best time: 1:20.30
worst time: 1:37.51
(1:37.51), 1:25.12, 1:21.49, 1:33.48, (1:20.30), 1:30.75, 1:26.05, 1:20.73, 1:33.25, 1:28.74, 1:32.84, 1:25.89

Epic stuff, the 1:20.30 was 1 look LL (anti-sune and PLL skip  ). Better average of 12 than my former average of 5 PB! :tu

Freshly lubed megaminx = Awesome average!


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> Epic stuff, the 1:20.30 was 1 look LL (anti-sune and *PLL skip*  ). Better average of 12 than my former average of 5 PB! :tu


 
How?!?!?! The god case?!?! Oh my god!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 31, 2011)

Round 3

Goal: sub-3

3:37.04, 4:02.43, 3:41.08, 3:47.63, 4:00.84, ...


----------



## AJ Blair (May 31, 2011)

Round 3: Race to Sub-2

1:55.48, 2:15.77, 1:57.68, 2:16.15, 2:13.52, 2:19.64, 2:24.82, 2:13.50, 2:17.89, 2:19.68, 2:09.05, 2:11.94

Average: 2:13.48


----------



## nupityS (May 31, 2011)

I register to the forum to replay (I will just start with round 3)
Round 3
Goal: SUB 3
Times: 3:20.34, 3:42.76, 3:41.48, 3:31.35, 3:42.28, 3:40.25, 3:41.35, 3:17.75, 3:49.97, 3:13.71, 4:01.26, 3:21.82
AVG: 3:34.93

Megaminx: QJ


----------



## (X) (May 31, 2011)

avg: 1:28.56
1:20.39, 1:31.62, (1:20.12), (1:42.28), 1:24.31, 1:22.60, 1:28.21, 1:35.94, 1:34.45, 1:22.62, 1:37.57, 1:27.90

I would like to stay with the weekly avg 12


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> How?!?!?! The god case?!?! Oh my god!


 
Haha! I also had an OLL skip on megaminx before doing this average.


----------



## 0mar (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 3
Goal: sub 1:45

1:48.88, 1:38.97, 1:33.59, (1:30.93), (2:08.83), 1:42.08, 2:06.69, 1:43.16, 1:31.15, 1:51.16, 1:40.63, 1:31.18

Average = 1:42.75
~iguess goal achieved...

I would like continue the average of 12

Next Goal: sub1:30


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 3 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:59.15
2:02.48 - 1:58.22 - 1:58.29 - 1:57.23 - 1:58.22 - (2:02.74)
1:55.65 - 2:00.59 - 2:00.41 - (1:54.85) - 2:00.88 - 1:59.50

Stick with Ao12


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 3, 2011)

Round: 3
Goal: sub-1
cube: Mf8
*Avg: of 12: 1:24.06*
σ = 2.69
Best Ao5: 1:21.14 
best time: 1:15.07
worst time: 1:28.65
times: 1:24.40, 1:24.60, 1:27.64, 1:18.73, 1:15.07, 1:27.21, 1:24.09, 1:20.60, 1:28.65, 1:25.30, 1:23.98, 1:24.01

stick with Ao12

Planning on switching back to my mefferts once mf8 stickers come in maru lube!!!!
You just have to hate me odder  lol jk


----------



## Guldfisk (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 3*
Goal: sub 60
Average: *1:10.48*
(1:23.17), 1:20.30, 1:04.76, 1:14.86, 1:15.68, 1:11.66, 1:10.81, 1:05.68, 1:10.53, (1:04.73), 1:05.16, 1:05.41
_:'(_


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 3*
Goal: sub 50
Average: *1:04.35*
Times: 1:13.79, 1:17.51, 1:02.50, 58.06, (1:22.74), 1:01.97, (57.40+), 1:06.20, 58.88, 1:01.29, 1:04.72, 58.60
_Yay for counting 1:17 and 1:13_


----------



## MOmu (Jun 5, 2011)

Round: 3
Goal: sub1
Average: 1:05.16
Times: 1:02.32, 1:03.47, 1:01.14, 1:00.53, 1:25.86, 1:03.00, 1:13.67, 1:00.91, 1:03.90, 1:00.32, 1:10.78, 1:11.94

-.-


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 5, 2011)

Round 3 
Goal: sub 1
1:09.93, 1:22.63, 1:08.17, 1:07.61, 1:12.59, 1:11.55, 1:19.67, 1:25.39, 1:10.01, 1:12.89, 1:20.66, 1:22.73 = 1:15.08


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 3 results:*​
1st, Odder: 1:04.35
2nd, MOmu: 1:05.16
3rd, Guldfisk: 1:10.48
4th, dimwmuni: 1:15.08
5th, Jaysammey777: 1:24.06
6th, LouisCormier: 1:27.83
7th, (X): 1:28.56
8th, Omar: 1:42.75
9th, MaeLSTRoM: 1:59.15
10th, AJ Blair: 2:13.48
11th, nupityS: 3:34.93
12th, Xishem: 4:23.72

Good job everybody who participated, I hope you participate in round 3!!!
__________________________




emolover told me to take over as long as he is banned


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2011)

*Scrambles for round 4​*
1. 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

2. 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

3. 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

4. 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 

5. 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'

6. 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 

7. 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 

8. 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

9. 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

10. 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11.
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

12. 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 

Times will be due Sunday June 12th, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 4*
Goal: sub 50
Average: *1:01.41*
Times: 1:02.77, 57.61, 1:03.15, 1:06.21, 58.55, 1:07.72, 58.33, (55.94), 59.05, (1:08.81), 57.16, 1:03.53
_..._


----------



## MOmu (Jun 6, 2011)

Round: 4
Goal: sub1
Average: 1:04.15 
Times: 1:03.93, 1:02.24, 1:14.83, 59.09, 1:01.20, 57.72, 59.03, 1:07.21, 1:06.26, 1:10.26, 1:01.24, 1:11.06

-.-


----------



## emolover (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you Odder for taking over the thread for a few days while I was banned. I much appreciate it and I will take over from now on.

By the way, you put "Hope you participate in round 3" when it is suppose to be round 4.


----------



## nupityS (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 4
Goal: SUB 3
AVG: 3:19.23 
Times: 3:18.73, 3:49.43, 2:58.45, 3:25.36, 3:05.09, 3:49.48, 3:44.93, 3:13.21, 3:14.45, 3:19.07, 2:56.28, 3:03.63


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> Thank you Odder for taking over the thread for a few days while I was banned. I much appreciate it and I will take over from now on.
> 
> By the way, you put "Hope you participate in round 3" when it is suppose to be round 4.


 
Np 

round 3? xD awesome, but I still hope people participate in round 3


----------



## 0mar (Jun 8, 2011)

Round4
Goal: sub1:45
Average *1:45.06*
Times: 1:44.63, 1:44.97, 1:51.84, 1:41.56, 1:37.46, 1:37.09, 1:41.65, 1:44.30, 1:59.69, 1:47.41, 1:35.58, 2:08.50


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 8, 2011)

I was doing my 11th solve and lost power, my computer shut down and I lost all my times since I was on qqtimer. Should I use the same scrambles or use different scrambles?

btw: it was a really good average with my PB single and avg 5.


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I was doing my 11th solve and lost power, my computer shut down and I lost all my times since I was on qqtimer. Should I use the same scrambles or use different scrambles?
> 
> btw: it was a really good average with my PB single and avg 5.



You can do the same scrambles again, it doesnt matter.


----------



## emolover (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 4
Goal: Sub 2
Average: 2:42.76
2:49.33, 3:18.44, 2:50.60, 2:00.86, 2:19.66, 2:27.91, 2:35.73, 3:08.15, 2:43.53, 2:31.64, 2:45.20, 2:55.86

Dang... almost a sub 2 single. Very nice average of 5 in there, got 2:27.77. Yea for a one second improvement!


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 4: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 1:26.57*

Goal: sub 1 
Average of 12: 1:26.57 (σ = 5.46)
best time: 1:11.84 (PB) 
worst time: 1:36.19
1:21.39, (1:11.84), 1:31.59, 1:16.94, 1:33.99, 1:20.19, (1:36.19), 1:31.20, 1:29.61, 1:27.32, 1:30.33, 1:23.15

Best avg of 5: 1:22.91 (PB) 

Keep average of 12 format.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 11, 2011)

Round 4 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:59.14 (dropped 0.01 seconds off last week lol)
I did have the individual times written on a bit of paper with the average (Did them somewhere with no CPU access) but they accidently took a trip in the washing machine, average survived though luckily. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2011)

round: 4
Goal: sub-1:00
cube: mefferts + Mf8 stickers + maru lube
*Average: 1:21.99*
Best average of 5: 1:16.98
times: 1:22.50, 1:24.71, 1:25.61, 1:29.54, 1:10.43, 1:21.25, (1:10.09), 1:19.25, 1:24.51, 1:20.03, 1:22.04, (2:04.81)


----------



## Guldfisk (Jun 12, 2011)

*Round 4*
Goal: sub 60
Average of 12: *1:08.46*
(1:17.94), 1:00.36, 1:16.19, 1:08.03, (57.93), 1:12.27, 1:04.93, 1:09.05, 1:07.95, 1:09.69, 1:07.53, 1:08.58


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 12, 2011)

Round 4
Sub-1 minute
1:34.19, 1:21.28, 1:30.95, 1:17.86, 1:19.19, 1:15.87, 1:15.74, 1:05.59, 1:14.94, 1:18.71, 1:14.55, 1:16.52 = 1:18.56

The first three solves were done in low light...


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

round 4
goal: sub 3 minute
3:05.39, 3:27.06, 3:08.97, 3:20.23

will finish tomorrow


----------



## emolover (Jun 12, 2011)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> round 4
> goal: sub 3 minute
> 3:05.39, 3:27.06, 3:08.97, 3:20.23
> 
> will finish tomorrow


 
Learn to read. The round ends at 8 tonight like always.


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 4 results:*​
1st, Odder: 1:01.41
2nd, MOmu: 1:04.15 
3rd, Guldfisk: 1:08.46
4th, dimwmuni: 1:18.56
5th, Jaysammey777: 1:21.99
6th, LouisCormier: 1:26.57
7th, 0mar: 1:45.06
8th,MaeLSTRoM: 1:59.14
9th, emolover: 2:42.76
10th, nupityS: 3:19.23 

God I suck, how are you peope sub 1:30?

I will give an extra day because apparently some peoples post got deleted?


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2011)

*Scrambles for round 5​*
1.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

5.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

7.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

8.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

9.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

11.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

Times will be due Sunday June 19th, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> God I suck, how are you peope sub 1:30?


 
IDK about everybody else but I do avg. of 30 everyday, or at least try


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> IDK about everybody else but I do avg. of 30 everyday, or at least try


 
Oh... I am happy if I do more then 3 a day. 

Know what I need to do now.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Oh... I am happy if I do more then 3 a day.
> 
> Know what I need to do now.


 
you have to be really crazy about megaminx, I wanted one before I knew how to solve a rubik's cube. I got a mefferts 6 months later, 6 months later it had no stickers, 6 months later I get an mf8, now I got stickers for my mefferts  its my life


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

round: 5
Goal: sub-1
Average: 1:21.29
times: 1:24.82, 1:24.41, 1:21.94, 1:24.41, (1:24.88), 1:24.11, 1:21.55, (1:13.26), 1:18.20, 1:22.04, 1:14.39, 1:17.02


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 13, 2011)

emolover, you might want to give some people an extra day considering some posts have been deleted (including mine  ) for no reason and people may not notice. There were a lot more competitors last I checked than there is now... 

PS. I had 1:59.14 for round 4


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> emolover, you might want to give some people an extra day considering some posts have been deleted (including mine  ) for no reason and people may not notice. There were a lot more competitors last I checked than there is now...
> 
> PS. I had 1:59.14 for round 4


 
I added you, and why would this happen?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> I added you, and why would this happen?


 
Dunno, but it's happened to a lot of threads in the last 9 hours ish. My post is back now btw. For example, the "are you a brony thread" lost 3 pages of posts and then they've come back and also me and jaysammey777 posted about it on which do you prefer but thats been deleted now aswell. Wierd, no


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 13, 2011)

round 5
goal: sub-3
average: 3:17.75 
times: 3:26.40, 3:37.31, 3:10.78, 3:10.85, 3:33.26, 2:57.16, 3:19.42, 3:30.54, 3:05.71, 3:29.03, 3:14.38, 2:54.67

bad for me, have not done megaminx for a while and you can see in my times.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Dunno, but it's happened to a lot of threads in the last 9 hours ish. My post is back now btw. For example, the "are you a brony thread" lost 3 pages of posts and then they've come back and also me and jaysammey777 posted about it on which do you prefer but thats been deleted now aswell. Wierd, no


 
also everything posted was misdated last night haha after like 1 hour the post would say like 3-4 days ago I think and it wouldnt let me post anything last night


----------



## nupityS (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 5
Goal: SUB 3
AVG: 3:03.18
Times: 2:56.08, (3:30.58), 2:56.82, 2:53.29, 3:18.32, 2:44.70, 3:09.47, (2:28.80), 3:08.24, 3:29.47, 2:52.61, 3:02.83


----------



## emolover (Jun 15, 2011)

Goal: Sub 2(I'm getting nearer to my goal!!!)

Average: 2:13.35

2:16.04, 2:19.88, 2:14.96, 1:55.69, 2:12.78, 2:26.37, 2:22.26, 2:05.36, 2:00.38, 2:10.31, DNF, 2:05.16

The improvement is crazy. Its amazing what 2-look OLL and PLL does to your times. The forth solve was a corner PLL skip that had a fast "F2L".


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 16, 2011)

Race to sub-2

2:09.04, 2:03.38, 2:04.84, 1:58.15, 1:59.30, 2:00.45, 2:02.94, 1:47.14, 1:58.10, 1:59.92, 2:07.39, 1:57.57

Average: 2:01.20

AAAAAAH! Why! So close...maybe next week


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 5 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:52.21 
1:46.22 - (1:56.72) - 1:51.54 - 1:55.76 - 1:50.59 - 1:49.64
1:55.48 - 1:52.05 - 1:54.01 - 1:55.56 - (1:45.69) - 1:51.27


----------



## 0mar (Jun 18, 2011)

Round 5
Goal Sub 1:30
Average: 1:36.89
Times: 
1:34.21, 1:43.00, 1:31.56, (1:47.97), 1:35.06, 1:37.72, 1:42.46, (1:26.40), 1:32.36, 1:42.81, 1:30.61, 1:39.15

*Yey, I 'accidentally' became sub 1:40average (moving on to next goal -->sub 1:30) *


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round 5: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 1:24.47 *

Goal: sub 1:20
Average of 12: 1:24.47 (σ = 6.77)
best time: 1:04.54
worst time: 1:44.24
1:09.20, 1:25.57, 1:18.25, 1:34.96, 1:31.49, 1:24.53, 1:26.10, 1:28.21, (1:44.24), 1:24.99, (1:04.54), 1:21.39

PB single, 2nd and 3rd sub 1:10 ever :O 
Pb avg 12 aswell :O
Crazy average


----------



## Guldfisk (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round 5*
Goal: sub 50
Average: *1:09.85* >.<'
Times: 1:12.14, 1:12.53, 1:14.85, 1:07.73, 1:08.91, (1:16.18), (1:03.11), 1:03.92, 1:12.14, 1:05.43, 1:06.85, 1:13.96
The scrambles are to easy, it's too hard to concentrate when you have blocks all over the megaminx... 70 moves are a lot better


----------



## Carrot (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round 5*
Goal: sub 50
Average: *1:05.12* >.<'
Times: 1:08.89, 1:02.39, 1:05.23, 1:06.00, 56.86, 56.95, 1:06.27, (55.71), 1:10.44, (DNF(18.98)), 1:17.91, 1:00.28
The scrambles are to easy, it's too hard to concentrate when you have blocks all over the megaminx... 70 moves are a lot better


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2011)

Guldfisk said:


> *Round 5*
> Goal: sub 50
> Average: *1:09.85* >.<'
> Times: 1:12.14, 1:12.53, 1:14.85, 1:07.73, 1:08.91, (1:16.18), (1:03.11), 1:03.92, 1:12.14, 1:05.43, 1:06.85, 1:13.96
> The scrambles are to easy, it's too hard to concentrate when you have blocks all over the megaminx... 70 moves are a lot better


 


Odder said:


> *Round 5*
> Goal: sub 50
> Average: *1:05.12* >.<'
> Times: 1:08.89, 1:02.39, 1:05.23, 1:06.00, 56.86, 56.95, 1:06.27, (55.71), 1:10.44, (DNF(18.98)), 1:17.91, 1:00.28
> The scrambles are to easy, it's too hard to concentrate when you have blocks all over the megaminx... 70 moves are a lot better


 
??? What?

Fine I will switch it to 70.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 19, 2011)

11:12.66, 10:44.13, 8:18.30, 8:09.50, 7:32.19, 7:04.01, 7:42.09, 8:05.40, (DNF(8:31.87)[suchh a bad solve <_<]), (6:21.48[]), 7:52.37[good solve but took like a minute on EP, no joke ]

Avg is 8:31.18

I still have one solve left, I have to leave for work, I can finish when I get home but the round will be over by then. Let me know what you want me to do. 

Goal is 2:30. These are my first solves ever on a megaminx


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 19, 2011)

Round 5
Goal sub-1
1:11.99, 1:18.00, 1:19.89, 1:17.65, 1:26.40, 1:11.27, 1:08.29, 1:13.14, 1:20.22, 1:11.91, 1:21.82, 1:10.41 = *1:15.63*


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 11:12.66, 10:44.13, 8:18.30, 8:09.50, 7:32.19, 7:04.01, 7:42.09, 8:05.40, (DNF(8:31.87)[suchh a bad solve <_<]), (6:21.48[]), 7:52.37[good solve but took like a minute on EP, no joke ]
> 
> Avg is 8:31.18
> 
> ...


 
I will count your average but just update it when you are done and make a post saying you did.

Have fun with your megaminx.


----------



## emolover (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 5 results: *​
1st, Odder: 1:05.12
2rd, Guldfisk: 1:09.85
3rd, dimwmuni: 1:15.63
4th, Jaysammey777: 1:21.29
5th, LouisCormier: 1:24.47 
6th, 0mar: 1:36.89
7th, MaeLSTRoM: 1:52.21
8th, AJ Blair: 2:01.20
9th, emolover: 2:13.35
10th, nupityS: 3:03.18
11th, manyhobbyfreak: 3:17.75
12th, EricReese: 8:31.18

Good job everybody! I hope you participate in round 6 and get your goals.


----------



## emolover (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 6 Scrambles: *​
1.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

2.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

7.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

8.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

9.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

10.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

11.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
12. 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

Times will be due Sunday June 26th, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> 12.
> DBR2 BR2 F2' L2 F' DBR2 U DL R' DR2 BR DBR2' DL2' B2 BR' DR DBR R2 D2' B' L2' F2' DBL2' DL' DBR2 R' BL2 D2' BR DBL2' DR' DL2 F2' D DR BL2' BR2 U' R2' DBL DL2' L DL' B2 DBL2 L' DR' B2 DBL BR' DL' DR2 U2 DL' B2' L BR R DR2 DBL DL' DR' BL2' DBL BL2 F2' D' BR2 DL2' DBR2' **Sniggle**


 
IDK how to scramble this way


----------



## emolover (Jun 20, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> IDK how to scramble this way


 
LOL, have you actually done your first eleven solves already?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> LOL, have you actually done your first eleven solves already?


 
That would be impossible unless sub-10 sec. and I just scrolled through it.I'll do them Wends.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that you actually have real scrambles, maybe I'll participate. I want to get sub-2:30 in time for Nationals.

Edit:
Round 6
3:00.90
3:14.97, 2:51.26, (3:23.52), 3:04.53, 3:13.94, 2:59.01, 3:13.73, 2:41.84, (2:28.54), 2:44.10, 3:09.82, 2:55.84

That many solves in a row definitely helps; I got better as I went.


----------



## Guldfisk (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 6*
Goal: sub 50
Average: *1:08.03*
Times: 1:12.04, 1:02.77, 1:08.70, (1:13.78), 1:08.11, 1:04.65, 1:06.73, 1:12.55, 1:10.68, 1:03.30, 1:10.83, (56.89)

Side note: Remember to practice...


----------



## Carrot (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 6*
Goal: sub 50
Average: *DNF*
Times: 58.58, 51.25, 56.55, 1:02.52, 1:13.65

_gonna do the rest later... that 1:13 knocked me out_


----------



## emolover (Jun 24, 2011)

Average: 2:06.15
Goal: Sub 2
2:18.65, 2:00.85, 1:50.34, 1:56.58, 2:08.91, 2:23.38, 2:03.96, 2:38.38, 1:51.20, 2:14.46, 1:59.23, 2:04.24
The 8th solve was really gross.


----------



## 0mar (Jun 24, 2011)

Round 6: 
Goal sub 1:30
Average: 1:39.80 
(2:06.38), 1:36.97, 1:43.34, 1:38.05, 1:54.58, 1:29.18, 1:35.90, 1:43.66, (1:27.66), 1:30.59, 1:56.78, 1:28.91


----------



## 7942139101129 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Round 6*
Goal: sub 1:20
Average: 1:28.86
Times: 1:30.68, 1:32.15, (1:37.90), 1:34.19, 1:21.18, 1:36.41, 1:23.74, 1:27.78, 1:23.15, 1:24.32, 1:34.97, (1:18.19)


----------



## nupityS (Jun 24, 2011)

I didn't play with my Megaminx a week and I get up to 3:10 again all the time


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 25, 2011)

I think I will join this thread!  I did my first megaminx solve a couple days ago. I modded my megaminx earlier today and it is so much fun now!

*Round 6:*
Goal: Sub 5

Average: 5:09.47

(4:18.71), 4:59.23, 4:56.17, 5:10.75, 4:56.23, 4:30.72, 5:20.96, DNF, 5:33.45, (6:14.00), 5:56.12, 5:01.57

so yeah I'm not very fast...


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Round 6
Goal: Sub 2
Avg: 2:39.44, 2:15.44, 2:28.04, 2:33.69, 2:29.14, (2:41.78), 2:15.02, 2:27.37, 2:22.18, 2:17.86, (2:05.99), 2:16.34


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 25, 2011)

ROund 6 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:51.78
1:51.91 - (1:54.50) - 1:51.34 - 1:51.17 - 1:51.04 - 1:52.28
(1:50.77) - 1:51.67 - 1:52.07 - 1:51.46 - 1:52.31 - 1:53.36


----------



## EricReese (Jun 25, 2011)

Will do more later

5:56.06, 5:29.28, 5:28.98, 4:32.21, 5:14.99, 5:04.19

Haven't had much time this week for any solves :/


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Will do more later
> 
> 5:56.06, 5:29.28, 5:28.98, 4:32.21, 5:14.99, 5:04.19
> 
> Haven't had much time this week for any solves :/


 
Are you and Ryan using the same megaminx?

Do the AV corner mod on the megaminx, it helps a lot.

Also you should learn 4 Look last layer.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 25, 2011)

I use a qj megaminx, It turns VERY nice, even though I heard they suck, odder doesn't believe me 

And no, we arent, he uses a quite mefferts (? i think) megaminx. White*. I can't do white

Right now I do fruruf to orient edges, sune to permute them (i hate when i get stupid cases, it takes like 40 seconds to do this sometimes if adjacent edges arent permuted properly. i should learn algs for these lol)

then i use sexy varient to orient corners (with z' rotation) then i just use RDR to permute corners


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Man I forgot to carry over what the average was so I guess I'll put it here, it's 2:24.45


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Man I forgot to carry over what the average was so I guess I'll put it here, it's 2:24.45


 
What is this from?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 26, 2011)

*Round 6: Louis Cormier - 1:29.75*

Goal: sub 1:20
Average of 12:1:29.75 (σ = 4.58)
best time: 1:22.68
worst time: 1:35.68
best avg5: 1:25.22 (σ = 1.50)

(1:35.68), (1:22.68), 1:24.86, 1:27.22, 1:27.81, 1:23.60, 1:31.58, 1:35.30, 1:34.98, 1:33.97, 1:34.49, 1:23.73

Completely failed


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 6
Goal sub-1
1:16.81, 1:14.70, 1:10.11, 1:12.11, 1:18.23, 1:19.50, 1:28.80, 1:11.02, 1:16.29, 1:20.66, 1:36.04, 1:21.07 = 1:17.92

The last three solves ruined the average.


----------



## emolover (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 6 results*​
1st, Guldfisk: 1:08.03
2nd, dimwmuni: 1:17.92
3rd, 7942139101129: 1:28.86
4th, LouisCormier: 1:29.75
5th, 0mar: 1:39.80 
6th, MaeLSTRoM: 1:51.78
7th, emolover: 2:06.15
8th, mitch1234: 2:24.45
9th, Mike Hughey: 3:00.90
10th, CUB3R01: 5:09.47

Remember to calculate your average for me so I dont have to do it, right mitch1234?

Remember to post a goal.

If you didnt finish your average last week, just post it in the post for your times for both rounds in your next post for this weeks average.


----------



## emolover (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 7 scrambles​*
1.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

3.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

6.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

7.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

8.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

10.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

Times will be due Sunday July 3rd, 2011 at 8 PM EST.


----------



## 0mar (Jun 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> Are you and Ryan using the same megaminx?
> 
> Do the AV corner mod on the megaminx, it helps a lot.
> 
> Also you should learn 4 Look last layer.


 
@emolover: do you have any links on tutorials or guide, on how to do that mod?


----------



## emolover (Jun 27, 2011)

0mar said:


> @emolover: do you have any links on tutorials or guide, on how to do that mod?


 
No because I think I might be the only one to ever do it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 29, 2011)

I might try this eventually. By the way, get on twisttheweb.


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I might try this eventually. By the way, get on twisttheweb.


 
I might be on speedsolving quite a bit, but I am not on literally all the time. I didnt get this in time I bet.

You should do this. How about we both do this tomorrow at your house.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 29, 2011)

Round 7 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:54.50
1:54.84 - 1:57.66 - 1:58.67 - 1:54.19 - 1:51.44 - 1:55.39
1:54.33 - 1:59.47 - 1:54.00 - 1:51.60 - 1:49.56 - 1:52.87


----------



## nupityS (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 7
Goal: sub 3
AVG: 2:57.77
Times: I forgot to copy the times before I send..


----------



## no name (Jun 30, 2011)

round 7 
goal:sub 1:10
avg:1:17.73
times:1:16.07, 1:19.54, 1:27.64, (1:30.43), 1:12.63, 1:11.47, 1:18.45, 1:25.56, 1:22.35, 1:10.52, 1:13.04, (57.49)
57.49 is pb s2l done at 48s and 3 look LL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2011)

Round 7
Goal: sub-2:30
2:59.49
3:09.47, 3:05.72, 2:59.13, (3:27.16), 3:06.04, 3:08.15, 2:50.62, 2:53.30, (2:40.61), 2:57.50, 2:53.95, 2:50.97


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 7: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 1:28.35*

Goal: sub 1:20
Average of 12: 1:28.35 (σ = 5.62)
best time: 1:18.60
worst time: 1:47.32
1:34.57, (1:47.32), (1:18.60), 1:25.41, 1:22.12, 1:22.24, 1:30.58, 1:27.36, 1:31.07, 1:28.13, 1:40.09, 1:21.96

some really fail solve, 1:34, 1:40 and 1:47  
Had PB avg 5 at 1:20.03 before this average.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 7

Goal sub 1
Ao12 1:16.98
1:12.67, 1:12.76, 1:08.74, 1:19.70, 1:30.43, 1:20.15, 1:22.34, 1:09.14, 1:14.29, 1:11.76, 1:22.78, 1:24.17

just had some bad times that ruined the average.


----------



## emolover (Jul 4, 2011)

Goal: Sub 2
Average: 2:06.91
2:22.52, 2:35.22, 2:14.41, 2:06.29, 2:16.39, 2:03.89, 2:13.11, 2:00.00, 2:05.73, 1:56.75, 1:39.64, 1:49.98

Had a 1:55.58 average of 5 in there which is .3 off of my PB. Really nice single in that.


----------



## emolover (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 7 results:*​
1st, dimwmuni: 1:16.98
2nd, no name: 1:17.73
3rd, LouisCormier: 1:28.35
4th, MaeLSTRoM: 1:54.50
5th, emolover: 2:06.91
6th, nupityS: 2:57.77
7th, Mike Hughey: 2:59.49

More people should participate! lol


----------



## emolover (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 8 scrambles: *​
1.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

2.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

3.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

8.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

9.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

10.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

Since last round went over, this round will end July 11, 2011 8 PM EST.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 8

Goal: Sub 3:00
Average: 3:48.30
3:55.43, 4:11.76, 4:00.52, 3:47.50, 3:27.93, 3:19.98, 3:52.86, (4:21.58), (3:10.03), 3:58.70, 3:52.36, 3:35.97

Megaminx averages of 12s
Good way for me to get RSI


----------



## no name (Jul 5, 2011)

goal sub 1 
average:1:14.63
1:13.87, 1:09.62, 1:13.56, 1:06.44, 1:16.49, 1:19.10, 1:19.87, 1:14.73, 1:18.62, 1:20.26, 1:13.98, 1:03.28


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 8: Louis Cormier - 1:21.85*

Statistics for 07-05-2011 13:00:44

Goal: sub 1:20
Average: 1:21.85
Standard Deviation: 4.96
Best Time: 1:04.52
Worst Time: 2:17.05
Individual Times:
(2:17.05), (1:04.52), 1:21.25, 1:19.70, 1:31.99, 1:18.55, 1:22.00, 1:14.47, 1:19.00, 1:19.14, 1:20.36, 1:32.04

Had pop's on the first solve, and second solve was epic  new PB, also PB avg 5 (1:18.90)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 8
Goal: sub-2:30 (sub-US Nationals cutoff time)
2:42.85
2:44.43, 2:52.19, 2:37.47, 2:36.47, 2:39.95, 2:31.65, 2:55.49, 2:46.60, 2:48.79, (3:02.71), (2:25.46), 2:35.42

I'm very happy with this! I even got a single that was sub-2:30. I've had some good singles in competition (I don't know why - sometimes I wonder if they aren't scrambled properly, because they seem easier in competition), but I rarely get sub-2:30 at home.


----------



## nupityS (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 8
Goal: SUB 3
AVG: 2:48.98
times: 2:51.08, 2:41.07, (3:20.58), (2:30.84), 2:45.64, 2:52.89, 2:55.86, 2:49.85, 2:49.40, 2:53.98, 2:57.17, 2:32.84

(3:20.58 was pop)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 8 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:54.56
1:56.96 - 1:54.69 - 1:54.15 - 1:54.40 - 1:49.95 - 1:51.54
1:57.50 - 1:56.10 - 1:50.31 - 1:56.85 - 1:54.79 - 1:55.78


----------



## EricReese (Jul 8, 2011)

Felt like doing some solves. PB single, ao5, and ao12

(6:53.68), 4:32.53, 5:43.90, 6:01.61, 5:20.47, 5:00.97, 4:45.18, 5:01.59, 4:36.40, (3:54.21), 4:37.94, 4:52.52


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:54.21
worst time: 6:53.68

current avg5: 4:42.29 (σ = 7.27)
best avg5: 4:39.84 (σ = 3.83)

current avg12: 5:03.31 (σ = 28.48)
best avg12: 5:03.31 (σ = 28.48)

session avg: 5:03.31 (σ = 28.48)
session mean: 5:06.75


----------



## emolover (Jul 12, 2011)

Post reserved for my times and results.

2:12.23

1:59.53, 2:14.50, 1:56.76, 2:42.63, 2:03.11, 1:50.23, 2:05.50, 2:24.35, 2:25.72, 2:14.35, 2:09.97, 2:28.53

No practice this week because I didnt, I restickered my megaminx with a different color scheme, I also stupidly lubed it with jigaloo.


----------



## emolover (Jul 12, 2011)

Scramble

1.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

2.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

4.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

5.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

8.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

9.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## nupityS (Jul 15, 2011)

Round 9
Goal: SUB 3 √ yeah!! I'm now sub 3 man! so... Goal: SUB 2:30
AVG: 2:38.40
Times: 2:47.43, 2:37.21, 2:45.67, (2:21.56), 2:27.36, 2:34.89, 2:39.21, 2:33.83, 2:47.86, (2:49.44), 2:32.29, 2:38.22

yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 15, 2011)

ROUND 9 (i think?)
goal: sub 2:30

1- 2:46.46
2- (3:33.39)
3- 3:16.42
4- 2:49.30
5- 2:47.62
6- 2:33.74
7- 3:02.02
8- (2:30.35) <----- new PB 
9- 2:34.58
10-2:48.96
11-2:50.83
12-3:08.78

average: 2:51.87
nowhere near my goal. oh well


----------



## no name (Jul 17, 2011)

goal sub 1 
times 1:20.48, 1:16.52, 1:16.96, 1:10.63, 1:14.68, 1:12.12, 1:11.90, 1:02.84, 1:05.47, 1:30.76, 1:20.94, 1:14.32= 1:14.40


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 17, 2011)

Round 9 - Goal Sub-1:30 - Ao12 = 1:56.50
1:57.83 - 1:54.68 - 1:52.68 - (1:48.70) - 1:58.79 - 1:56.34
(1:59.87) - 1:57.62 - 1:56.42 - 1:55.79 - 1:57.42 - 1:57.41


----------



## emolover (Jul 19, 2011)

Average: 
Goal: Sub 2
2:04.43, 2:01.08, 2:14.72, 1:55.28, 1:59.93, 2:17.47, 1:49.61

This post is to get more people to see this thread.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 21, 2011)

*Round 9: Louis Cormier - 1:29.80*

Statistics for 07-20-2011 21:16:18

Average: 1:29.80
Standard Deviation: 2.90
Best Time: 1:15.32
Worst Time: 1:38.55
Individual Times:
1:27.92, (1:38.55), 1:25.49, 1:30.84, 1:33.50, 1:35.98, 1:26.17, 1:29.71, (1:15.32), 1:27.75, 1:28.31, 1:32.36

Nice single but fail average.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to ask 2 things, where are the results for round 8, and what day does this thread change rounds on, it seems to vary a bit...


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 22, 2011)

Goal sub-1

Round 8
1:08.46, 1:09.76, 1:07.67, 1:04.18, 1:01.21, 1:19.19, 1:17.81, 1:08.05, 1:17.80, 1:05.84, 1:17.79, 1:07.10 = 1:10.45

Round 9
1:11.10, 1:17.34, 1:11.89, 1:07.53, 1:08.85, 1:09.90, 1:21.82, 1:17.69, 1:32.51, 1:13.59, 1:12.96, 1:11.45 = 1:13.66


----------



## Skullush (Jul 22, 2011)

*ROUND 9
Sub-3:00
Average of 12: 3:03.53*
1. 2:59.60 
2. 3:09.12 
3. (2:34.17) 
4. 2:44.16 
5. 2:47.92 
6. 4:00.33 
7. 2:51.95 
8. 3:00.72 
9. 2:48.88 
10. 3:33.43 
11. (DNF(2:58.82)) 
12. 2:39.19 

The DNF was stupid. I need to actually look at my puzzle and not the timer while I'm finishing


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 27, 2011)

12: 04:22.93 x 
11: 04:50.14 x 
10: 03:22.07 x 
9: 03:57.42 x 
8: 04:38.31 x 
7: 03:55.36 x 
6: 05:19.64 x 
5: 03:58.93 x 
4: 04:38.03 x 
3: 04:22.34 x 
2: 03:38.46 x 
1: 04:33.90 x 
=4:17.58 (goal sub-4) lol I really can solve megaminx in 4 minutes 10 seconds avg but now I was really suck


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 9
sub-2:30
2:48.66
3:02.69, 2:29.81, (2:28.31), 2:33.26, 2:56.74, 2:58.00, 3:02.38, 3:05.71, (3:09.94), 2:44.66, 2:36.48, 2:36.83

I realized that this race still hadn't been closed, and I was out of practice, so I thought I'd go ahead and participate. I definitely need more practice.


----------



## emolover (Aug 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I realized that this race still hadn't been closed, and I was out of practice, so I thought I'd go ahead and participate. I definitely need more practice.


 
I suppose I will start up the race again. I need to practice for what perhaps could in a competition soon.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> I suppose I will start up the race again. I need to practice for what perhaps could in a competition soon.


It would be great. This thread mobilize me to train megaminx


----------



## EricReese (Aug 3, 2011)

You still haven't done the results for 3 weeks ago...are they coming up? lol


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 3, 2011)

lol .
aww I know what happend. I was at 11th solve but I had to leave for some hours and I was to lazy to do it again, since I use qqtimer .


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

*Round 9 results*

1st, dimwmuni: 1:13.66
2nd, no name: 1:14.40
3rd, LouisCormier: 1:29.80
4th, MaeLSTRoM: 1:56.50
5th, nupityS: 2:38.40
6th,Mike Hughey: 2:48.66
7th, RussianWhiteBoi: 2:51.87
8th, Skullush: 3:03.53
9th, Thunderbolt: 4:17.58

Happy now?


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

Scrambles:

1.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

6.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

7.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

9.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

10.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

I will actually participate this week.

Ends next Wednesday.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Post reserved for my times and results.
> 
> 2:12.23
> 
> ...


 
I'm talking about week 8, :/


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm talking about week 8, :/


 
Maybe later. 

Why do you care that much?


----------



## no name (Aug 4, 2011)

goal sub 1
average 1:10.25, 1:17.54, 1:12.34, 1:10.93, 1:05.04, 1:14.62, 1:11.64, 1:13.54, 1:07.40, 1:20.64, 1:08.18, 1:02.34= 1:11.15


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 10
Goal sub 1
1:03.86, 1:08.86, 1:23.91, 1:07.68, 1:10.77, 1:04.03, 1:37.94, 1:03.86, 1:14.36, 1:05.08, 1:02.30, 1:12.77 = 1:09.52


----------



## nupityS (Aug 9, 2011)

round 10
goal sub 2:30
times: 2:47.62, 2:44.60, (2:50.35), 2:20.54, 2:31.92, 2:44.35, (2:11.95), 2:31.58, 2:31.68, 2:31.68, 2:31.06, 2:47.35
avg 2:36.24
new pb in single


----------



## emolover (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 10 results:

1st, dimwmuni: 1:09.52
2nd, no name: 1:11.15
3rd, nupityS: 2:36.24

Lets get more participation. I promise I will do it this time.


----------



## emolover (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 11: 


1.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

2.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

3.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

6.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

7.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

8.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

Round ends NEXT Saturday because a 4 day round just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 17, 2011)

MAYBE I'LL be able to do this


----------



## nupityS (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 11
Goal 2:30
AVG 2:23.98
Times 1. (2:44.20) 2. 2:26.66 3. 2:22.89 4. 2:33.62 5. 2:20.48 6. 2:39.81 7. 2:19.12 8. 2:14.20 9. 2:14.59 10. 2:14.31 11. (2:10.28) 12. 2:34.17


----------



## Dragon Fire (Aug 19, 2011)

Aim to bring average under 1minute


----------



## nccube (Aug 19, 2011)

Goal: sub 1:30
Round 11
1:44.02, 1:39.08, 1:35.15, 1:53.75, 1:31.58, 1:43.18, 1:55.85, 1:46.54, 1:24.33, 1:41.92, 1:48.14, 1:51.07
Average: 1:43.44


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 11
Goal: sub-47.66
Avg: 48.80
46.50, (44.21), (59.43), 44.75, 52.49, 46.55, 50.02, 50.42, 50.02, 50.01, 51.62, 45.67

Starting to get back to my old times..


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

Goal: Sub 2(Accomplished) 

1:52.92

1:45.80, 1:57.20, 1:54.74, 2:04.45, 1:38.15, 1:53.91, 1:58.03, 2:16.27, 1:35.19, 2:00.64, 1:45.15, 1:51.16

PB in everything. It is funny how I get better when I dont practice. 

Reminder to everybody. This race ends NEXT Saturday, not today since a 4 day round is too short.


----------



## marcobelotti (Aug 21, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> Round 11
> Goal: sub-47.66
> Avg: 48.80
> 46.50, (44.21), (59.43), 44.75, 52.49, 46.55, 50.02, 50.42, 50.02, 50.01, 51.62, 45.67
> ...


 
is 47.66 your pb avg 12??


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

Round 11 results: 

1st, SimonWestlund: 48.80
2nd, dimwmuni: 1:08.90
3rd, nccube: 1:43.44
4th, emolover: 1:52.92
5th, nupitySL: 2:23.98

Good job!


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrambles for round 12: 

1.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

3.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

6.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

7.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

8.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

11.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

12.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

Round ends next Saturday.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 28, 2011)

Round 11
Goal sub-1
1:06.92, 1:07.67, 1:03.89, 1:11.11, 1:01.19, 1:16.75, 1:05.59, 1:04.33, 1:12.16, 1:13.14, 1:16.22, 1:07.94 = 1:08.90

Looks like I was about half an hour late with my results..


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> Round 11
> Goal sub-1
> 1:06.92, 1:07.67, 1:03.89, 1:11.11, 1:01.19, 1:16.75, 1:05.59, 1:04.33, 1:12.16, 1:13.14, 1:16.22, 1:07.94 = 1:08.90
> 
> Looks like I was about half an hour late with my results..


 
I added you.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 30, 2011)

round 12
goal sub 2:30
times 2:17.53 2:14.44 2:04.34+ 2:11.25 2:32.12 (2:00.42) 2:37.20 2:09.23 2:22.45 2:20.39 (2:43.50) 2:34.03
Average: 2:20.30


----------



## no name (Sep 4, 2011)

goal sub 1 
1:02.11, 1:13.99, 1:11.56, 1:21.54, 1:10.83, 1:15.18, 1:19.06, 1:12.07, 1:17.70, 1:01.44, 1:09.81, 1:06.78= 1:11.91


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 12
Goal sub-1
1:14.28, 1:25.22, 1:28.48, 1:14.31, 1:07.22, 1:06.95, 1:08.55, 1:31.67, 1:10.88, 1:09.11, 1:19.23, 1:11.27 = 1:14.85

Just a couple bad solves ruined the average.


----------



## jla (Sep 29, 2011)

Goal: sub-3
2:40.58, 2:44.33, 2:44.66, 3:05.94, 2:38.33, (3:12.52), 2:50.24, 2:53.67, 3:11.46, 2:48.86, 2:27.97, 2:39:80 = 2:49.79

Not really sure what goal I should have so I picked something pretty easy for me.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 12 results

1st, no name: 1:11.91
2nd, dimwmuni: 1:14.85
3rd, nupityS: 2:20.30
4th, jla: 2:49.79

Yes. This thread is being revived. 
Good job everyone.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 1, 2011)

Scrambles for round 13

1.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

6.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

9.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

11.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

This round will end Saturday October 8th.


----------



## mycube (Oct 5, 2011)

Average: *3:33.59*
3:39.97 (4:01.32) 3:16.48 3:46.72 3:44.97 3:28.35 3:34.84 3:58.96 3:29.60 (3:04.28) 3:28.57 3:09.04


----------



## Selkie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 13

Average: 5:01.59*

4:49.50, 4:31.30, 6:14.98, 4:29.71, 5:32.56, 6:10.07, 5:17.43, 4:46.93, 5:19.18, 4:24.90, 4:38.68, 4:40.58

Another race, yeah why not 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:24.90
worst time: 6:14.98

current avg5: 4:42.06 (σ = 3.53)
best avg5: 4:42.06 (σ = 3.53)

current avg12: 5:01.59 (σ = 30.77)
best avg12: 5:01.59 (σ = 30.77)

session avg: 5:01.59 (σ = 30.77)
session mean: 5:04.65


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 7, 2011)

Round 13
1:11.23, 57.54, 1:07.67, 1:29.65, 1:01.92, 1:13.70, 1:09.06, 1:03.08, 1:10.31, 1:01.62, 1:13.98, 1:17.16 = 1:08.97
pretty good
2nd solve =


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 7, 2011)

Unfortunately, I just learned to solve it about a week ago, so it takes a while to do 12 solves.

15:37.806, 6:19.743, 10:26.075, 6:34.769, 5:59.303, 7:15.760, 3:09.644, 8:10.077, 5:12.681, 5:41.025, 5:59.600, 5:08.978

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:09.644
worst time: 15:37.806

current avg5: 5:37.769 (σ = 19.29)
best avg5: 5:37.769 (σ = 19.29)

current avg12: 6:40.801 (σ = 91.44)
best avg12: 6:40.801 (σ = 91.44)

session avg: 6:40.801 (σ = 91.44)
session mean: 7:07.955

3:09


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 13 results

1st, dimwmuni: 1:08.97
2nd, mycube: 3:33.59
3rd, Selkie: 5:01.59
4th, SpeedSolve: 6:40.80

Nice solves everyone.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 14 scrambles

1.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

5.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

6.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

9.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

10.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

11.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

This round will end Saturday, October 15th.
Good luck.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

1:55.45

Goal sub 1:30

1:52.50, 1:53.90, 2:01.28, 1:44.42, 1:58.17, 2:02.59, 1:55.04, 1:53.64, 2:04.92, 1:54.17, 1:58.77, 1:25.70

Haven't practiced megaminx in so long. Very nice single.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 10, 2011)

3:06.23 
Goal sub 2:30
3:18.75, 2:56.02, 3:05.95, 3:18.12, 2:59.6, 3:22.27, 3:20.33, 3:32.47, 2:22.45, 2:48.88, 2:45.28, 3:07.08
This is getting better for me.


----------



## mycube (Oct 12, 2011)

results:
3:04.15 3:15.28 2:48.40 3:07.18 3:33.06 3:08.02 3:20.55 3:02.27 3:25.88 3:00.15 3:04.36 3:39.75 = *3:12.09*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)

*Round 14

Average: 4:29.44*

4:20.13, 5:03.86, 4:07.47, 4:33.22, 4:38.48, 4:08.82, 4:01.98, 4:52.18, 4:23.35, 5:34.49, 4:27.15, 4:19.73

Some good improvement this week. pb's for ao5, ao12 and single in this session.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:01.98
worst time: 5:34.49

current avg5: 4:34.23 (σ = 12.79)
best avg5: 4:16.50 (σ = 11.83)

current avg12: 4:29.44 (σ = 17.11)
best avg12: 4:29.44 (σ = 17.11)

session avg: 4:29.44 (σ = 17.11)
session mean: 4:32.57


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 14
Goal sub-1
1:08.00, 1:05.46, 1:11.93, 1:14.46, 1:19.19, 1:18.44, 1:07.92, 1:06.11, 1:12.72, 1:01.16, 1:25.98, 1:05.49 = 1:10.97


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 14 results

1st, dimwmuni: 1:10.97
2nd, emolover: 1:55.45
3rd, hovair: 3:06.23
4th, mycube: 3:12.09
5th, Selkie: 4:29.44

Good job everyone!


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 15 scrambles

1.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

6.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

7.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
 
11.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

12.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

The round will end on October 22nd. Good luck!


----------



## mycube (Oct 17, 2011)

3:19.96 3:17.87 2:51.79 3:11.00 2:22.20 2:55.83 2:55.58 2:49.45 2:32.16 3:00.48 3:17.84 3:02.64 = 2:59.46

now sub3


----------



## Skullush (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 15
*Average of 12: 3:07.62*
1. (2:41.76) 
2. 2:54.54 
3. 3:02.25 
4. 3:10.48 
5. 3:09.34 
6. 3:12.76 
7. 3:15.12 
8. 3:18.06 
9. 3:01.54 
10. (3:27.09) 
11. 2:59.71 
12. 3:12.44


----------



## no name (Oct 22, 2011)

target sub1 1:06.32, 1:12.89, 1:04.90, 1:16.59, 1:07.23, 1:01.32, 1:16.52, 1:05.54, 1:08.84, 1:24.74, 1:16.69, 1:14.33= 1:10.99


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 23, 2011)

Goal sub-1
1:23.47, 1:03.27, 1:21.83, 1:11.08, 1:04.64, 1:24.28, 1:13.37, 1:13.05, 1:11.85, 1:01.83, 1:02.04, 1:10.41 = 1:11.50

I need to practice more; I am forgetting some of the PLL algs.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 23, 2011)

Round 15 results

1st, no name: 1:10.99
2nd, dimwmuni: 1:11.50
3rd, mycube: 2:59.46
4th, Skullush: 3:07.62

I know I am late, but I found myself too busy Saturday.
From now on the new rounds are going to begin and end on Sunday because I generally have more time Sunday.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 23, 2011)

Round 16 scrambles

1.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

4.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

6.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

7.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

9.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

10.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

11.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

12.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

This round will end Sunday October 30th. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 28, 2011)

*Round 16

Average: 4:38.37*

4:52.46, 4:35.55, 4:29.16, 4:07.84, 4:46.48, 5:29.79, 4:24.38, 4:08.48, 5:37.21, 4:19.36, 4:49.59, 4:28.42

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4:07.84
worst time: 5:37.21

current avg5: 4:32.46 (σ = 12.67)
best avg5: 4:26.45 (σ = 15.58)

current avg12: 4:38.37 (σ = 21.63)
best avg12: 4:38.37 (σ = 21.63)

session avg: 4:38.37 (σ = 21.63)
session mean: 4:40.73


----------



## mycube (Oct 30, 2011)

2:57.30 2:58.34 2:45.80 2:49.52 2:54.05 2:55.36 2:52.16 2:52.75 (3:02.55) (2:32.84) 2:46.84 2:45.80 = 2:51.79
i´m getting better and better


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 16
1:18.67, 1:14.84, 1:17.66, 1:20.41, 1:04.91, 1:10.86, 1:07.61, 1:16.84, 1:22.58, 1:10.86, 1:21.13, 1:20.80 = 1:15.97

This round will end in a few hours.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 31, 2011)

Results Round 16

1st, dimwmuni: 1:15.97
2nd, mycube: 2:51.79
3rd, Selkie: 4:38.37

Sad turnout this week, but good job to those who participated.

Round 17 scrambles
1.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

4.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

6.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

8.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

9.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

10.	
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

This round will end next Sunday, November 6th.


----------



## dimwmuni (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 17
Goal sub-1
1:09.83, 1:13.18, 1:09.70, 1:27.99, 1:13.63, 1:15.68, 1:03.74, 1:49.31, 1:09.04, 1:01.04, 1:12.11, 1:19.36 = 1:13.43

This round is being extended another week since no one else participated.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> This round is being extended another week since no one else participated.


 
Sorry struggling to fit in all the races with a lot of business trips but will get round to it this week.


----------



## mycube (Nov 8, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> This round is being extended another week since no one else participated.


 
Sorry I didn´t find any time and pleasure to do this.. hope i can do it this week!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 17

Average: 4:16.92*

4:57.86, 4:27.37, 3:51.24, 4:36.21, 4:15.85, 4:08.79, 4:30.07, 4:04.74, 4:12.99, 4:23.04, 4:03.25, 4:06.90

pb single, ao5 and ao12 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3:51.24
worst time: 4:57.86

current avg5: 4:08.21 (σ = 3.49)
best avg5: 4:08.21 (σ = 3.49)

current avg12: 4:16.92 (σ = 11.00)
best avg12: 4:16.92 (σ = 11.00)

session avg: 4:16.92 (σ = 11.00)
session mean: 4:18.19


----------



## mycube (Nov 13, 2011)

2:59.65 2:56.14 2:53.54 3:02.65 3:01.25 3:03.85 2:47.13 2:47.46 (2:46.67) 2:59.88 3:06.90 (3:09.33) = 2:57.85
today I had time and did it  i can´t promise that i´ll do it the next two weeks because there is so much to do for me!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 13, 2011)

1:26.03, 1:27.33, 1:45.52, 1:26.55, 1:35.88, 1:25.53, 1:26.61, (1:24.58), 1:45.94, (1:50.27), 1:32.75, 1:40.11 = 1:33.23

The beginning was good, and then I had some pops and fails... 
Having three counting sup-100 is so painful! And the last four are full sup-90.

Best RA5: 1:26


----------



## dimwmuni (Nov 15, 2011)

Results Round 17

1st, dimwmuni: 1:13.43
2nd, Hippolyte!!!: 1:33.23
3rd, mycube: 2:57.85
4th, Selkie: 4:16.92

Good job everyone.



Selkie said:


> Sorry struggling to fit in all the races with a lot of business trips but will get round to it this week.





mycube said:


> Sorry I didn´t find any time and pleasure to do this.. hope i can do it this week!


 
No problem. I understand not having a lot of time.


----------



## dimwmuni (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 18 scrambles

1.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

3.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

5.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

Good luck. This round will end November 20th.


----------



## mycube (Nov 15, 2011)

I´m not sure if i can do it the next two weeks. because there is so much to do for schoo. but next week the Munich Open so should do the race. hope i can find time for it


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

Goal: Sub 1:30

1:46.63, 1:54.19, 2:03.12, 1:48.27, 1:49.25, 1:43.97, 1:57.90, 1:35.22, 2:12.67, 1:34.55, 1:59.91, 1:44.45

Average: 1:50.28


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2011)

I will run this thread again.

Results for round 18:

Emolover: 1:50.28

Scrambles for round 19:

1st average of 5


Spoiler



**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**
2.	
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**
3.	
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**
4.	
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**
5.	
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U



2nd average of 5


Spoiler



**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**
2.	
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**
3.	
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**
4.	
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**
5.	
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**



3rd average of 5


Spoiler



**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**
2.	
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**
3.	
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**
4.	
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**
5.	
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**



Average the three averages together, good luck and have great averages.

Round ends December 6th 2011 12 AM EST.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 19

Avg 1: 3:11.53, 2:52.11, 2:34.05, 2:44.94, 3:00.18 = 2:53.08
Avg 2: 2:49.44, 2:36.02, 2:50.52, 2:47.89, 2:37.94 = 2:45.09
Avg 3: 2:31.91, 2:38.41, 3:00.87, 2:39.25, 2:52.95 = 2:43.54

Mean: 2:47.24

My goal is 2:30


----------



## (X) (Nov 30, 2011)

avg #1: 
average of 5: 1:25.57 
1:23.41 (1:44.54) 1:21.31 (1:20.60) 1:31.99

avg #2:
average of 5: 1:26.35
(1:17.10) (1:31.95) 1:30.26 1:25.19 1:23.61

avg #3:
average of 5: 1:24.87
(1:21.49), 1:27.23, (1:27.69), 1:24.63, 1:22.74

mean of 3: 1:25.60


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

Mean them together.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 1, 2011)

1st avg5 = 1.49.37
1:44.05, 1:42.42, 2:16.55, 1:52.75, 1:51.30

2nd avg5 = 1:53.93
1:59.61, 1:50.05, 1:52.12, 1:44.73, 2:00.00

3rd coming soon


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

Results for round 19: 

(X): 1:25.60
AndersB: 2:47.24

Good job everyone!

I will also participate this weekend.


----------



## emolover (Dec 8, 2011)

Scrambles for round 20:

1st average of 5


Spoiler



1.	
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**
2.	
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**
3.	
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**
4.	
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**
5.	
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U



2nd average of 5


Spoiler



1.	
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**
2.	
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**
3.	
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**
4.	
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**
5.	
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U



3rd average of 5


Spoiler



1.	
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**
2.	
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**
3.	
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**
4.	
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**
5.	
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U



Good luck everybody!

This round will end Saturday Dec17/2011 11:59 AM instead of Wednesday Dec/14/2011 and will continue to end on Saturdays.

If you want to get better at 3x3 I would strongly suggest you join the 3x3 Race.


----------



## emolover (Dec 17, 2011)

1st average of 5: 1:56.60
1:45.42, 2:13.17, 1:47.52, 2:08.15, 1:54.12

2nd average of 5: 1:44.38
2:12.12, 1:44.25, 1:46.51, 1:42.38, 1:39.02

3rd average of 5: 1:45.68
1:39.79, 1:44.48, 2:23.50, 1:42.07, 1:50.49

Had to do the last average after a 6.5 mile run in 33 degree temperature weather without gloves. 

Average avg: 1:48.89


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 20 results: 

Emolover: 1:48.89

Dat participation!


----------



## emolover (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 21 scrambles:

1.	
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**
2.	
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**
3.	
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**
4.	
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**
5.	
**R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

I am changing this to 5 scrambles so people will actually participate. Round ends Sat Dec 24 11:59 PM EST.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 18, 2011)

1:23.65, 1:35.13, (1:36.97(pop)), (1:20.58), 1:28.50 = 1:29.09
Goal: sub french NR (1:18.xy) at my next comp in february.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 18, 2011)

*My Goal was sub-5*

Ao 5 4.30.44

1. 4.42.48
2. (4.49.41)
3. 4.32.49
4. (3.59.62)
5. 4.16.35

Sub-5 wasn't any problem.
I know only about 30% of the CO so sometimes I have to do very many
Next time my goal will be sub-4 

I will learn som more CO this week!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 18, 2011)

ROUND 21: 2:28.53

GOAL: Sub -2:30

2:34.30, 2:31.77, 2:31.59, 2:22.24, 2:21.19 = 2:28.53

YESS!! This was so awesome! Avg5 record, sub -2:30. In this average I was fluent and had good lookahead. Even!


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 21

Goal: Sub-1:10

1:40.28, 1:41.41, (1:11.87), 1:23.20, (1:55.67) = 1:34.96 

I'm sorry this is a long shot from my goal, but this is far from my best. I'm just that inconsistant. CPLL fail on last solve. And emolover, since it's just 5 solves, can you have each round lasting shorter than 1 week please?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 21, 2011)

Goal: sub-45

45.71, 48.27, 47.63, 47.36, 48.61 = 48.14


----------



## Innocence (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 21:

Goal: Sub-3

Average of 5: 3:54.41*
1. 3:43.04 L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L U2 R B F' R' D2 B L2 U' 
2. (DNF(5:12.92)) U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F L R' U' R' F2 D2 L2 
3. 4:06.12 R F2 L U2 R2 F2 R B2 R B2 U' R' D' U2 L' B' D' L' U' 
4. (3:34.04) F2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 B2 F' L2 B' U' L2 R F' U' L2 
5. 3:54.08 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L' F L2 B' L' F2 D F' L' U' 

Yeah, definitely sub-4 now. Sub-3 eventually, hopefully. XD


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 21 results: 

SimonWestlund: 48.14
Hippolyte!!!: 1:29.09
JianhanC: 1:34.96
AndersB: 2:28.63
Innocence: 3:52.41
Ickenicke: 4:30.44

Good job everybody! Sorry for being late.


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 22 scrambles:

1.	
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**
2.	
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**
3.	
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
**
4.	
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
**R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
**R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
**
5.	 
**R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
**R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

Good luck!

Round ends Tue 4th 11:59 PM EST.

Howany of you want more scrambles? When I put a lot I was the only participant.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 22

1:34.28, 1:24.10, 1:25.61, (1:36.71), (1:22.26) = 1:28.00

A bit more consistant, but bad. Emo, 5 scrambles is fine, but it'll be nice to have to wait shorter between races. I'll participate every time if you want.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 31, 2011)

Goal: sub-45

46.69, (45.30), (50.11), 47.43, 49.40 = *47.84*


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Goal: sub-3
Average: *2:58.32*
Standard Deviation: 3.51
Best Time: 2:42.60
Worst Time: 3:11.34
Individual Times:
1.	2:57.63	
2.	(3:11.34)	
3.	(2:42.60)	
4.	3:04.19	
5.	2:53.15

Comments: I just got a good megaminx on Christmas, so this is my first time really practicing.


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry for not posting results. I will post them on Saturday because I am to tired to do that stuff right now. I had pep band for 4 hours.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 7, 2012)

emolover said:


> Sorry for not posting results. I will post them on Saturday because I am to tired to do that stuff right now. I had pep band for 4 hours.


 
What instrument do you play?


----------



## emolover (Jan 7, 2012)

gbcuber said:


> What instrument do you play?


 
Trombone! I love playing it.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok, this seems a good place to ask this: anyone here have tried the new mefferts megaminx? is it better than the mf8?

Thanks in advance


----------



## emolover (Jan 8, 2012)

*Results for round 22:*

SimonWestlund: 47.84
JianhanC: 1:28.00
gbcuber: 2:57.32

Good job.
_________________________________________________

*Scrambles for round 23:*

1.	
* R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
* R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
* R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
* R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
* R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
**
2.	
* R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
* R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
* R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
* R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
* R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
**
3.	
* R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
* R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
* R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
* R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
* R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
* R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
* R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**
4.	
* R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
* R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
* R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
* R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
* R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
* R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
* R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
**
5.	
* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
* R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
* R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
* R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
* R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
* R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
* R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

Round ends this Wednesday.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 23

1:31.05, 1:34.18, (1:24.77), (1:36.99), 1:25.40 = 1:30.21


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jan 8, 2012)

Round23

(1:17.91), 1:28.55, (1:34.91), 1:28.09, 1:22.43 = 1:26.36


----------



## slocuber (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 23
Goal: Sub 1:10

1:21.45, 1:20.28, 1:21.80, 1:48.25, 1:29.19 = 1:24.15


----------



## AndersB (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 23 - Goal Sub -2:30
Average: 2:22.38

2:29.85, 2:27.12, 2:05.68, 2:17.69, 2:22.32

 Great single and PB average!!!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 23: 2:38.94

2:44.69, 2:44.33, (2:21.40), (2:48.99), 2:27.81

Is this dead?


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes it is dead. I have lost interest in megaminx for big cubes.

Fell free to run it for me.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 31, 2012)

No harm in trying. 

Round 23 results: 
1. slocuber - 1:24.15
2. Hippolyte!!! - 1:26.36
3. JianhanC - 1:30.21
4. AndersB - 2:22.38
5. Divineskulls - 2:38.94

Tell me if you think I should change anything format-wise, or if I miss something one week. I haven't been in charge of a race before. 

Round 24 scrambles: 


Spoiler



1.	
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

2.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


Good luck, everyone!


----------



## mycube (Feb 2, 2012)

i´ll join this race again 

2:42.56 2:46.61 (2:35.86) 2:47.16 (2:47.88) = 2:45.44


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 24 - Goal: sub-1

Average: 1:31.19

1:30.37, (1:40.33), 1:27.92, 1:35.27, (1:25.00)

I am ashamed. Warmup for Weekly Comp.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 24 Results: 
1. JianhanC: 1:31.19
2. mycube: 2:45.44 

I'll compete next week. 

Round 25 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2012)

I suggest this be a weekly not biweekly competition. 

I would have participated this round but I was going to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 5, 2012)

My apologies. I forgot to compete, myself, this week, and I thought that you ended rounds on saturdays, so I wanted to end it before I went to sleep. It will still be weekly, just this week, I didn't compete this week. And if you would like, you can do the solves tomorrow, and I'll edit them into my previous post.  Sorry if I'm doing something wrong. D:


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

2:44.76, 2:17.59, 1:57.52, 2:21.28, 2:38.54 = 2:25.80

Bad average, awesome single.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 20, 2012)

3:34.51, 2:56.20, 3:11.18, 2:58.23, 2:20.13 = 3:01.87 avg5

Awesome single at the end


----------



## emolover (Feb 20, 2012)

Feel free to take Over.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

Alright, so after a few months of hiatus, and some talking with emolover, I'm going to restart this thread. Everything is explained in the first post rules, but I will post them here anyway:

Here are the rules:
1. No spamming - No reserves.
2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
3. Use the scrambles I give you. I will be using WCA scrambles with 70 move in Pochmann style. So R-- means turn the whole cube R2' and U just means a simple top layer turn.
*4. We will be using the AO5 format. (Average of 5)*
5. The scrambles/results will be out on Sunday 8 PM ET and they'll be due the following Sunday 8 PM ET.
6. If you forget or miss the week's race, do not post them late. You can compete next time.
7. Please submit using a timer that gives you the times in x.yz format.
8. Submit your times on this thread. (duh)
9. If you hit your goal, then you can go on to you next goal that you decide.
10. NO VIDEOS ARE NEEDED, if you really want to, you can post the video (please embed) and also write the times down below.
11. WCA rules must be used. So 15 sec inspection time, hands can not be touching the cube when starting the timer, cant take it apart on purpose...
12. Finally, LETS HAVE SOME FUN! Yeaaa!

I changed average of 12 to average of 5. I figured that megaminx is a longer event, so average of 5 would be good enough. 
I am going to 'wipe the slate clean' as they say; if you competed before this thread stopped getting posts, I will not count them towards this round. I will post new scrambles in this post in a spoiler. 
ROUND 1


Spoiler



1.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

2.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

4.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U



Happy competing, and good luck!


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice, I will join in about 10-11 hours 

Here I am 

(3:53.62), 4:34.46, 4:23.43, 4:17.53, (4:42.26) = *4:25.14*
3:53.62 is a PB


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 1

1:33.58, 1:07.07, 1:18.03, 1:25.06, 1:26.83 = 1:23.31

The epitome of inconsistancy.


----------



## emolover (Apr 18, 2012)

I think their should be an opinional average of 12 for the hardcore megaminxers like us.


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I can do ao12 as well as ao5


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 18, 2012)

If everyone that competes wants to do Ao12, I'm game. Next week I'll provide 12 scrambles instead of 5.  

Round 1: 1:37.44, 1:35.19, (1:38.21), (1:32.94), 1:35.61 = 1:36.08

Sucky average. T.T


----------



## emolover (Apr 21, 2012)

Race to sub 1:10

1:28.60

1:22.59, 1:36.78, 1:36.48, 1:25.81, 1:23.51

Those two middle solves.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 1

Average of 5: *3:35.41*

3:14.65 (3:14.33) 4:02.16 3:29.43 (4:19.80)

Just got into Megaminx so this is pretty good hoping to average sub 3 soon!


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 23, 2012)

Race results:
1.	JianhanC – 1:23.31
2.	Emolover – 1:28.60
3.	Divineskulls – 1:36.08
4.	Tall5001 – 3:35.41
5.	arcio1- 4:25.14

Congratulations to everyone who competed this past week, and good luck to everyone who will compete this coming week!
I will provide 12 scrambles this week, to see how it works out. If there are problems, I will revert back to 5.

Scrambles:



Spoiler



1.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

5.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

6.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

7.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

8.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

9.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

10.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## emolover (Apr 23, 2012)

So do we have to do the full average? Or just 5?


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 23, 2012)

If you do just five, I'll put you into a different category than people who do the full twelve. So yes, you don't have to do all of it.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 23, 2012)

Average of 12: *3:34.03*

(3:03.43) 3:38.47 3:17.43 3:52.81 (4:05.59) 3:18.94 3:20.53 3:45.00 3:18.43 3:49.09 3:59.91 3:19.68

Started off good and ended up being SOOO inconsistent!! It was annoying but I get a new megaminx tomorrow so i will use it this week and next week maybe i will do better. Ao12 was hard to do i would rather do a average of 5!!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 23, 2012)

1:17.26, 1:32.77, 1:21.64, 1:11.12, 1:14.96, 1:29.95, 1:20.64, 1:30.80, 1:15.52, 1:17.14, 1:20.92, 1:17.81 = 1:20.66

Terrible but relatively consistant (σ = 5.30).


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 23, 2012)

Tall5001 said:


> Ao12 was hard to do i would rather do a average of 5!!



As said before, you can do an average of 5 instead, I'll just put you in a different group. If you decide to do that, just use the first five scrambles.


My results:
1:27.72, 1:23.40, 1:39.80, 1:24.75, (1:18.41), 1:25.94, 1:30.03, 1:31.25, 1:30.94, (1:41.93), 1:25.34, 1:30.61= 1:28.98

The 1:18 was a J-perm. It sucks having a counting 1:39.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 23, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> As said before, you can do an average of 5 instead, I'll just put you in a different group. If you decide to do that, just use the first five scrambles.


 Yeah i will probably do that next week i wanted to see what a Ao12 would be like. We will see when this round ends!


----------



## emolover (Apr 24, 2012)

1:28.95

(1:35.70), 1:27.64, 1:29.50, (1:12.71), 1:29.70

That 1:12 was too good. Will do the rest later.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2012)

Time for a new round anyone????


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2012)

Feel free to take over.


----------



## Divineskulls (May 16, 2012)

Oh ****...


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Oh ****...


 
That made me laugh a lot more than it needed to.


----------



## Skullush (May 17, 2012)

I'll take over if that's needed. Let me know.


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2012)

Skullush said:


> I'll take over if that's needed. Let me know.


 
Please do so.


----------



## Skullush (May 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> Please do so.


 
Gladly.

*ROUND 2 RESULTS*

Average of 5:
emolover - 1:28.95

Average of 12:
JianhanC - 1:20.66
Divineskulls - 1:28.98
Tall5001 - 3:34.03


*ROUND 3 SCRAMBLES*



Spoiler



1.	
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

2.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

3.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

6.	
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

8.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

10.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

12.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'



I guess rounds will end Monday nights at 11:59 PM. And of course we're still doing Average of 12.

Also, I think goal bands are nice so you can say what your goal is when you submit your times.


----------



## Skullush (May 17, 2012)

Round 3
Goal: Sub-2:00
*Average of 12: 2:19.35*
1. 2:28.52 
2. 2:18.43 
3. (2:46.79) 
4. 1:57.87 
5. 2:28.12 
6. 2:11.38 
7. 2:20.24 
8. 2:10.38 
9. 2:29.20 
10. (1:57.56) 
11. 2:30.09 
12. 2:19.22


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

Nevermind the goal bands, lol. I'll keep this going if anyone still wants to join in. I'm still in, at least.

*ROUND 3 RESULTS*

Skullush: 2:19.35


*ROUND 4 SCRAMBLES*



Spoiler



1.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

3.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4.	
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

6.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

8.	
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

9.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

10.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

11.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2012)

i would join with an Average of 5 if it's ok?


----------



## JianhanC (May 22, 2012)

Round 4

1:29.99, 1:24.22, 1:15.83, 1:18.20, 1:28.53, 1:32.10, 1:12.78, 1:22.62, 1:18.40, 1:32.03, 1:31.07, 1:27.84 = 1:24.87


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

mycube said:


> i would join with an Average of 5 if it's ok?


 
Sure, just do the first 5 scrambles then. Average of 5 will be a different category, just like before.


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

Round 4
*Average of 12: 2:18.27*
1. 2:17.43 
2. 2:41.07 
3. 2:24.92 
4. 2:10.69 
5. (2:02.59) 
6. 2:07.96 
7. 2:08.45 
8. 2:14.66 
9. (2:46.73) 
10. 2:15.05 
11. 2:08.82 
12. 2:33.67


----------



## mycube (May 23, 2012)

Goal: Sub2
Average of 5: (2:19.72) 2:17.13 2:18.68 2:17.53 (2:24.17) = 2:18.68


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (May 23, 2012)

Round 4:
1:33.72, 1:18.68, 1:28.84, 1:23.77, 1:28.94, 1:27.28, 1:30.83, (1:08.71), 1:19.83, 1:33.72, 1:19.69, (DNF) = 1:26.63

Very bad, except that 1:08.71 is my PB ever.


----------



## Skullush (May 29, 2012)

*ROUND 4 RESULTS*

Average of 5
mycube: 2:18.68

Average of 12
JianhanC: 1:24.87
Hippolyte!!!: 1:26.63
Skullush: 2:18.27


*ROUND 5 SCRAMBLES*



Spoiler



1.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5.	
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

8.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

9.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

10.	
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12.	
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Skullush (May 31, 2012)

Round 5*
Average of 12: 2:20.83*
1. 2:10.43 
2. 2:20.95 
3. 2:24.37 
4. (1:55.41) 
5. 2:35.37 
6. 2:18.34 
7. 2:14.98 
8. 2:41.93 
9. (2:52.45) 
10. 2:12.88 
11. 2:23.19 
12. 2:05.88


----------



## Divineskulls (May 31, 2012)

Round 5 
Average of 5: 1:31.99
1:27.19, 1:39.02, (1:23.21), 1:29.77, (DNF(0.23))

The DNF was because I forgot to switch tabs to qq, and I pressed the spacebar on the scramble page. T.T


----------



## Skullush (Jun 5, 2012)

*ROUND 5 RESULTS*

Average of 5
Divineskulls: 1:31.99

Average of 12
Skullush: 2:20.83

*ROUND 6 SCRAMBLES*



Spoiler



1.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2.	
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3.	
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4.	
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5.	
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

6.	
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

7.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

8.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

9.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

10.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

11.	
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12.	
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 6
*Average of 12: 2:22.31*
1. 2:08.71 
2. 2:21.48 
3. 2:25.48 
4. 2:05.92 
5. 2:28.82 
6. (2:03.48) 
7. 2:33.21 
8. 2:15.19 
9. (3:03.04) 
10. 2:15.41 
11. 2:22.12 
12. 2:46.77


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 15, 2012)

times (reset):
2:27.25, 2:07.58, 2:11.53, 2:08.93, 1:52.26, 2:25.50, 1:58.51, 2:19.94, 2:13.97, 2:11.54, 2:16.70, 2:36.49


stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:52.26
worst time: 2:36.49

current avg5: 2:16.87 (σ = 2.44)
best avg5: 2:06.32 (σ = 5.63)

current avg12: 2:14.14 (σ = 8.18)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 6

1:26.43, 1:23.55, 1:17.23, 1:32.24, 1:13.22, 1:35.01, 1:20.81, 1:14.52, 1:14.52, 1:17.34, 1:15.80, 1:28.95 = 1:21.14

lol 1:14.52 twice.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm taking over this party.

Format will be ao5, for now. I might make it ao12 in the future.

*ROUND 7*


Spoiler: 1



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 2



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 3



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 4



R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 5



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


Scrambles are generated from qqTimer.
Post your results and your goal. This round will end on Friday, September 7 at 11:59:59. I'll probably accept late results though. Results will be posted Saturday morning.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 1, 2012)

*Round 7*
*Average: 6:59.61*
Goal - sub6

(9:30.26), 7:29.13, 6:54.76, (5:24.23), 6:34.93


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 2, 2012)

Round 7

Race to sub-2:00

2:54.02, (2:51.42), (3:15.90), 2:57.58, 3:06.06 = *2:59.22*


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 7:

(1:26.73), 1:21.05, 1:25.49, (1:20.16), 1:21.78 = *1:22.77*
Goal: sub 1:10

It has been waaaaay too long since I've done megaminx...


----------



## emolover (Sep 3, 2012)

*Round 7*
*Average: 1:43.78*
Goal - Sub 1:30

1:44.94, 2:03.17, 1:40.18, 1:46.23, 1:37.96

The single was fruruf then one of the easy 2-gen R2 algs.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 8, 2012)

*Round 7 Results*

*Sub 1:10*
antoineccantin - 1:22.77

*Sub 1:30*
emolover - 1:43.78

*Sub 2:00*
FaLoL - 2:59.22

*Sub 6:00*
ickathu - 6:59.61


Oh, forgot to mention this. If you get 3 consecutive rounds with an average under your goal, I will automatically bump you to the next lowest goal, unless otherwise specified. (i.e., If you get a 3rd sub 1:30 average and do not specify a next goal, and someone is already going for sub1:10, I will automatically place you in that group.) If you wish to drop to a lower goal before your 3 solves, just specify in your post and I will put you in that goal-group. Make sense?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 8, 2012)

*Round 8*



Spoiler: 1



R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 3



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 4



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U



Round 8 ends on Friday night/Saturday morning September 15.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 9, 2012)

*Round 8*
*Average: 5:07.78*
*Goal: sub5*

5:03.46, (4:47.07), 4:56.94, (5:32.21), 5:22.94

Pretty good. Messed up on the last solve though. Still using a chinaminx, but I'm gonna order a qj v2 tonight.


----------



## emolover (Sep 9, 2012)

*Round 8*
*Average: *1:47.52
Goal - Sub 1:30

1:52.11, 1:41.67, 1:55.55, 1:45.45, 1:44.99

Ehh


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 9, 2012)

Average: 1:17.41
Goal: Sub-1:10(I guess, should be sub-1...)
1:15.80, 1:18.39, (1:06.97), 1:18.03, (1:25.91)

What the **** happened? I had like a 1:06.xx average less than 5 hours ago!


----------



## istanful (Sep 9, 2012)

Goal: sub 1:10
Average: 1:14.67

(1:25.55) (1:10.33) 1:11.97 1:19.96 1:14.78

The 1:10.33 and the 1:11.97 solves could have been sub 1:10


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 8

Race to sub-2:00

3:30.54, 3:04.93, (2:52.02), (DNF), 3:07.38 = *3:14.28*


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 15, 2012)

Bit late.

*Round 8 Results*

*Sub 1:10*
istanful: 1:14.67
Divineskulls: 1:17.41

*Sub 1:30*
emolover: 1:47.52

*Sub 2:00*
FaLoL: 3:14.28

*Sub 5:00*
Ickathu: 5:07.78



*Round 9*



Spoiler: 1



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 2



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3



R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 4



R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 16, 2012)

1:30.38, 1:26.58, (1:20.74), 1:34.12, (1:38.59) = 1:30.36
YUCK


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 9

Race to sub-2:00

(3:28.11), (2:40.63), 3:14.91, 2:59.14, 3:13.15 = *3:09.07*


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 9
(1:13.28), 1:11.67, (1:04.27), 1:09.05, 1:06.99 = 1:09.24

At least it's sub-1:10...


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

Average: 3:51.62
Goal: sub3

3:50.59, 3:47.51, (4:07.45), 3:56.77, (3:21.66)

I've finally stopped improving like crazy, I think. I feel like I may still drop a little bit pretty easily, maybe to like 3:30, but then I think I'll have to actually practice


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 22, 2012)

*Round 9 Results*

*Sub 1:10*
Divineskulls: 1:09.24 [1]
antoineccantin: 1:30.36

*Sub 2:00*
FaLoL: 3:09.07

*Sub 3:00*
Ickathu: 3:51.62


*Round 10*



Spoiler: 1



R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 2



R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 3



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 4



R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 5



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## istanful (Sep 22, 2012)

Goal sub 1:10. not even close 
Average: 1:15.12
1:15.19 1:14.21 (1:27.86) 1:15.98 (1:13.26)


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 10
Race to sub-2:00

2:58.44, (2:30.65), 2:52.46, 3:09.20, (3:10.21) = *3:00.03*

Single-PB !!


----------



## JasonK (Sep 25, 2012)

(3:12.27[POP]), 2:47.72, 2:35.30, 2:59.06, (2:27.09) = *2:47.36*

2:27 is PB single I think


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

*Round 10 Results*

*Sub 1:10*
istanful: 1:15.12

*Sub 2:00*
JasonK: 2:47.36
FaLoL: 3:00.03

@Jason, I put you in sub2 for now, is that good?

*Round 11*


Spoiler: 1



R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 3



R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U



Round ends on Friday/Saturday October 6


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 29, 2012)

1:50.64, 1:54.43, 1:45.04, 1:40.35, 1:28.12 = 1:45.34
Goal: sub1:30
Really bad lighting. 1:28.12 was nice, my PB is 1:22.xx


----------



## istanful (Sep 30, 2012)

Goal sub 1:10 check! 
(1:15.86)
1:02.36
1:13.63
1:09.90
(1:01.22)
= 1:08.63


----------



## lleoh (Sep 30, 2012)

Goal: sub 1
1:09.56
(1:03.52)
1:06.91
1:07.27
1:10.44
= 1:07.91

Normal average I guess


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 6, 2012)

*Round 11 Results*

*Sub 1:00*
lleoh: 1:07.91

*Sub 1:10*
istanful: 1:08.63 (1)

*Sub 1:30*
arcio1: 1:45.34


*Round 12 Scrambles*


Spoiler: 1



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 3



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 5



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U




Sorry this is late. I was touring a college campus (Longwood University) this morning, and just got back.
Round ends on Friday night October 12th. I've got to leave for CSP at like 5:00 on saturday, so I'll try to get the results up on Friday. If I don't they'll be up on Sunday.


----------



## istanful (Oct 7, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Goal sub 1:10
1:15.68
1:19.13
1:14.40
1:02.08
1:16.78
= 1:15.62
Really bad average


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 10, 2012)

Goal : Sub 1:30
Sad solve - 2:03.06
1:57.15 
2:21.94 ( I don wanna live on this planet anymore) 
1:55.21 (thought it was sub 1:30 :O :O  
1:47.56 (yay! ) 
Average - 1:58.47 :fp


----------



## lleoh (Oct 11, 2012)

Goal: sub 1
1:03.10
1:06.01
(1:12.50)
(1:02.48) - CPLL fail :/
1:03.85
= 1:04.32


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2012)

1:20.34, (1:36.02), 1:20.61, 1:29.27, (1:12.34) = *1:23.41*

First 4 solves done on Dayan Megaminx with ridges


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 13, 2012)

*Round 12 Results*

*Sub 1*
lleoh: 1:04.32

*Sub 1:10*
istanful: 1:15.62
antoineccantin: 1:23.41

*Sub 1:30*
Bhargav777: 1:58.47


*Round 13 Scrambles*


Spoiler: 1



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 2



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 3



R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4



R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 5



R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U



Hopefully I'll actually be able to do this this week, since it's after CSP and I can ease up on the BLD and pyra practice.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2012)

Sub-2:30

3:11.64, 2:06.14, 2:34.57, 2:29.14, 2:28.54 = 2:30.75

I'm slowly improving on minx although I don't even practice it often.


----------



## emolover (Oct 13, 2012)

Race to sub 1:10

1:28.35

1:21.72, 1:59.29, 1:27.77, 1:30.97, 1:26.31


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2012)

Race to sub 1:10

1:14.81, 1:21.23, (1:22.30), (1:11.76), 1:20.49 = *1:18.84*


----------



## lleoh (Oct 14, 2012)

Goal: sub 1
(1:10.61)
1:10.08
1:07.63
(1:06.01)
1:06.08
= *1:07.93*


----------



## istanful (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Goal sub 1
1:05.68
1:08.91
(1:03.44)
1:06.30
(1:09.86)
=1:06.96
Pretty good average accually


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 16, 2012)

Sub 3:00

3:25.68
(4:24.32), 3:23.84, (3:20.89), 3:21.78, 3:31.41


----------



## emolover (Oct 29, 2012)

*Round 1 Scrambles: *



Spoiler: 1st



 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 





Spoiler: 5th



 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U



Rounds end Sundays at noon.


----------



## emolover (Oct 29, 2012)

Round 1
Sub 1:20(0/0)
Average: 1:31.49
1:25.55, 1:32.68, 1:36.46, 1:31.97, 1:29.83


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

sub 2:30
*2:47.48*
3:01.43, 2:37.69, (2:35.87), 2:43.31, (3:39.10)

last solve was a fail.


----------



## lleoh (Nov 3, 2012)

*Round 1*
Race to sub 1
1:04.53, 1:09.62, (56.97), (1:11.57), 59.30 = *1:04.48*


----------



## istanful (Nov 3, 2012)

*Round 1*
Race to sub 1
(55.94), 1:07.55, 1:01.27, (1:11.52), 1:00.78= *1:03.20* 
With a sub 1 instead of 1:07.55 that could have been a sub 1 average


----------



## istanful (Nov 22, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Why do the scrambles update so seldom? If its a problem for the "admin" to have time to update i could help?


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2012)

istanful said:


> Why do the scrambles update so seldom? If its a problem for the "admin" to have time to update i could help?



Because I am lazy and races are a pain in the ass to run. Please take over.


----------



## istanful (Nov 23, 2012)

I could... maybe. What do i need to do?


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2012)

Post results and new scrambles every Saturday.


----------



## istanful (Nov 24, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Ok. Ill try


----------



## Riley (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 1
Race to sub 3
Average: 3:03.52
3:14.19, 3:01.67, 2:59.06, 3:09.84, 2:56.50

The 2:59 and 2:56 were PB's, and so was the average.


----------



## istanful (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 1 results

Sub 1:00
Istanful: 1:03.20
Pottan996: 1:04.48

Sub 1:10
antoineccantin: 1:20.29 

Sub 1:20
Emolover: 1:31.49

Sub 3:00
Riley: 3:03.52

ROUND 2 SCRAMBLES



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'




From now on I will take over. I will hopefully update every week on sundays


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2012)

Could you fit me in to round 1? I didn't notice you had ended the round before doing it.

Race to sub 1:10
1:17.67, (1:15.78), (1:23.92), 1:22.37, 1:20.82 = 1:20.29


----------



## istanful (Nov 25, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

ROUND 2 
Race to sub 1
(1:16.50)
1:04.27
1:06.26
1:04.92
(1:00.51)
=1:05.15
Not really a good average


----------



## Riley (Nov 26, 2012)

Round 2
Race to sub 3
Average: 2:57.11
(3:09.82), (2:52.95), 2:57.94, 2:58.39, 2:55.01

I will go on to sub 2:30 next time!


----------



## istanful (Dec 2, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Round 2 results:

sub 1:00: 
istanful: 1:05.15

sub 3: 
Riley: 2:57.11

ROUND 3 SCRAMBLES



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Really? Only two entries? What is keeping folks away?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm getting worse and worse 

(1:34.15), 1:27.59, 1:27.91, 1:22.76, (1:20.13) = *1:26.09*


----------



## istanful (Dec 9, 2012)

Goal sub 1: 
(1:04.70), 1:06.10, 1:11.98, (1:20.08), 1:06.11= 1:08.06 Wll. Worst average in a long long time


----------



## istanful (Dec 9, 2012)

Round 3 results: 

Sub 1:00:
Istanful: 1:08.06

Sub 1:10:
antoineccantin: 1:26.09

ROUND 4 SCRAMBLES:



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 9, 2012)

1:15.57, 1:13.92, 1:18.46, (1:13.24), (1:19.87) = *1:15.98*


----------



## Riley (Dec 10, 2012)

Round 4:
Race to sub 4
4:49.98, 4:13.48, 4:04.51, 3:53.42, 3:36.95 = 4:03.80

As you can I got a lot slower, but that is because I am using a QJ V2, instead of an mf8 V1. I'm using it because the color scheme is correct, unlike my mf8. The cube also seems a lot slower, but I will be getting a Dayan soon.


----------



## MadeToReply (Dec 10, 2012)

Sub 1:30? i really dont know my average because inconsistency.

(1:26.13), (1:43.55), 1:33.55, 1:42.43, 1:26.22 = 1:34.07

Ugh so many lock ups, does anyone know how to mod a dayan megaminx so it doesn't lock up as much?


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 11, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> Sub 1:30? i really dont know my average because inconsistency.
> 
> (1:26.13), (1:43.55), 1:33.55, 1:42.43, 1:26.22 = 1:34.07
> 
> Ugh so many lock ups, does anyone know how to mod a dayan megaminx so it doesn't lock up as much?



Loosen it very much, and break it in a ton.


----------



## istanful (Dec 12, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

@Riley should I put you in round 3 or round 4 results? Cause your entry was a little late


----------



## Riley (Dec 13, 2012)

istanful said:


> @Riley should I put you in round 3 or round 4 results? Cause your entry was a little late



Sorry, I saw Round 3 in your post, but didn't finish reading "Round 3... RESULTS". My bad. The solves were for round 4. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## istanful (Dec 13, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

@Riley Theres no problem really. I just needed to know


----------



## Xishem (Dec 16, 2012)

*Xishem*
_Round 4 (Sub-4):_

4:20.74, 4:32.39, 4:19.61+, 4:08.18, 6:06.71 = *4:24.25*


----------



## istanful (Dec 17, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Round 4 results:

sub 1:10: 
antoineccantin: 1:15.98

sub 1:30:
MadeToReply: 1:34.07

sub 4:00
Riley: 4:03.80
Xishem: 4:24.25



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Sorry for posting late. I forgot


----------



## Xishem (Dec 17, 2012)

*Xishem*
_Round 5 (Sub-2):_

2:58.89, 2:41.16, 3:22.21, 2:44.33, 2:35.83 = *2:48.13*

Ok. Last round my goal was sub-4, but since it's pretty obvious I'm sub-4 now, I'm switching to sub-2.


----------



## istanful (Dec 19, 2012)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Goal: sub 1
(1:08.19)
(1:16.78)
1:09.42
1:08.75
1:08.73
=1:08.96
Well... That was a horrible average for me :3


----------



## istanful (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 5 results:

Sub 1:00:
istanful: 1:08.96

Sub 2:00:
Xishem: 2:48.13


Round 6 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## istanful (Dec 31, 2012)

Round 6 results:
Well there were no entries :/


Round 7 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Riley (Jan 1, 2013)

Round 7:

Race to sub 3
Average: 3:09.84
Times: 3:11.84, (3:19.58), 3:18.11, 2:59.58, (2:54.91)
Comments: I'm back.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Crap, I've been forgetting 
I'll try to do mine tomorrow.


----------



## istanful (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 7 results:

Sub 3:00: 
Riley: 3:09.82

Round 8 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 8:
Race to Sub-1:15

1:14.13, 1:19.26, 1:17.73, (1:10.17), (1:24.75) = 1:17.04 avg5


----------



## Riley (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 8 

Race to sub 1:45
Average: 1:55.88
Times: 1:54.29, 1:49.34, (2:10.41), (1:44.84), 2:04.01

Comments: Practiced a lot.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 12, 2013)

Its been a very looong time since I have practised megaminx 
Bhargav Narasimhan
Goal - sub 1:20
1:53.76
1:57.00 (Started LL by 1:32, reason I prefer my Mefferts v2 over Dayan) :/
1:44.46 
DNF (started the solve without starting the timer -_- )
1:47.27
Average - 1:52.68
Hope I get to my goal soon!!


----------



## istanful (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 8 results:

sub 1:15.00:
zzdanielzz29: 1:17.04

sub 1:20.00
Bhargav777: 1:52.68

sub 1:45.00
Riley: 1:55.88 




Spoiler: 1st



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Riley (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 9

Race to sub 1:30 
Average: 1:41.77
Times: 1:42.84, (1:34.41), (1:52.08), 1:47.40, 1:35.06
Comments: Again, I practiced a lot. I made the goal for next week a bit harder to achieve.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dude my avg5 wasn't 1:55.88 , was 1:17.04


----------



## istanful (Jan 20, 2013)

ooops sorry XD


----------



## istanful (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 9 results:
sub 1:30
Riley: 1:41.77

Round 10 scrambles:




Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Riley (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 10

Race to sub 1:30
(1:39.88), (1:28.71), 1:34.24, 1:32.58, 1:30.99 = 1:32.60


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 29, 2013)

round 10, sub1:15

1:35.75, 1:23.74, 1:18.92, 1:16.31, 1:51.41 = 1:26.14

is this still on?


----------



## istanful (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 10 results:
sub 1:15
JianhanC: 1:26.14 Yes just me being late to upload reults XD

sub 1:30
Riley: 1:32.60

Round 11 scrambles:





Spoiler: 1st



R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Riley (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 11

Race to sub 1:30

Average: 1:30.61
Times: 1:31.28, 1:31.62, (1:37.81), (1:21.23), 1:28.94
Comments: So close... but good single


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 11 sub 1:15

1:23.44, 1:35.32, 1:21.61, 1:19.45, 1:19.37 = 1:21.50

lol, I think I do better in comps.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2013)

Race to sub 1:10
1:19.85, (1:02.88), 1:14.05, (1:26.62), 1:11.51 = *1:15.14*

Arghh! 1:02.88 is PB single... I just had to do a J-perm for PLL at about 57. Had a huge lockup


----------



## istanful (Feb 3, 2013)

Round 11 results:

sub 1:10: 
antoineccantin: 1:15.14 I know the feeling  My first sub 1 was 55 simply because I didn't know it was a good time and therefore didnt lockup 

sub 1:15
JianhanC: 1:21.50

sub 1:30
Riley: 1:30.61 Nice job 

Round 12 scrambles: 



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'



Hehe. As you may have noticed I'll now answer your comments because I think it's funnier both for you guys and me  If you disagree pls let me know


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2013)

Round 12:

Race to sub 1:30
Average: 1:29.61
Times: 1:28.07, 1:28.19, (1:34.28), (1:24.10), 1:32.56
Comments: Yay! Moving on to sub 1:20 next week, I've gotten 4 singles sub 1:20 so far. @istanful I like the comments.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 4, 2013)

Round 12, race to sub 1:15

1:24.08, 1:26.26, 1:17.09, 1:17.26, 1:42.37 = 1:22.53 

damn


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 12 results

Race to sub 1:30
Riley: 1:29.61

Race to sub 1:15
JianhanC: 1:22.53

Round 13 scrambles:

1) R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

2) R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U

3) R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

4) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

5) R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

I hope you don't mind me putting up scrambles  hope to have you hosting this thread again.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 13, race to sub 1:20

1:24.25, 1:19.60, 1:22.12, 1:30.37, 1:21.40 = 1:22.59


----------



## istanful (Feb 13, 2013)

*Sv: Megaminx race!*

Of course that's ok  I've been busy lately that's why I haven't posted. I'm sorry for that. So thank you for posting the last time


----------



## istanful (Feb 17, 2013)

Goal sub 1
58.05
1:04.07
(51.76)
(1:06.24)
59.89= 1:00.67
Very close :d


----------



## istanful (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 13 results:

sub 1:00
istanful: 1:00.67

sub 1:20
JianhanC: 1:22.59

Round 14 scrambles:




Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 19, 2013)

Round 14

1:26.57, 1:18.18, 1:25.18, 1:37.27, 1:12.06 = 1:23.31


----------



## istanful (Feb 24, 2013)

Round 14 results:

sub 1:15: 
JianhanC: 1:23.31

Round 15 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2013)

Round 15

Race to sub 1:30
Average: 1:42.16
Times: (1:51.23), 1:48.82, 1:43.47, (1:31.14), 1:35.79
Comments: I'm back again.


----------



## istanful (Mar 10, 2013)

Late again sorry 

Round 15 results:

sub 1:30.00
Riley: 1:42.16 nice to hear 


Round 16 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2013)

Round 16

Race to sub 1:30
Average: 1:35.98
(1:44.63), 1:37.26, 1:31.37, (1:28.00), 1:39.31
Comments: Just a little improvement.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 16, 2013)

Round 16

Race to sub 1:40
2:08.31, 2:04.43, 2:06.06, 1:49.77, 1:40.81 = 2:00.09

Terrible. Also very inconsistent.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2013)

Was going to say sub-4:30 but it is so racing to sub-4. 
4:29.05

5:01.72
4:06.80
4:23.92
4:53.00
4:10.22


----------



## arcio1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Race to sub1:10
1:28.45, 1:28.53, 1:27.65, 1:37.46, 1:35.17 = 1:30.72
WTF, I have better official average -.-


----------



## istanful (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 16 results:

sub 1:10.00
arcio1: 1:30.72

sub 1:30.00
Riley: 1:35.98

sub 1:40.00
Iggy: 2:00.09

sub 4:00.00
TheNextFeliks: 4:29.05



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 17, 2013)

*Sub-50, I guess*
(48.92), 52.39, 50.00, 49.97, (55.56) = 50.79

PB avg5, but was really going for sub-50.


----------



## Riley (Mar 24, 2013)

Race to sub 1:30
Average: 1:22.11
Times: 1:29.14, (1:12.50), (1:38.18), 1:16.58, 1:20.61
Comments: Race to sub 1:20 next time! 1:12 was a PB!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 25, 2013)

sub 1:10

1:18.86, 1:25.73, 1:18.57, 1:41.06, 1:14.41 = 1:21.05

hm, sim helps a bit


----------



## istanful (Mar 25, 2013)

Round 17 results: 

sub 50: 
Divineskulls:
50.79 Wow you're getting fast bro :O
sub 1:10:
JianhanC:
1:21.05

sub 1:30:
Riley:
1:22.11 Congratz 


Round 18 scrambles:








Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U


----------



## KCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

Sub 1:30

(1:26.57), 1:29.78, (1:54.65), 1:38.46, 1:32.59= 1:33.61


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 26, 2013)

sub 1:10

1:26.83, 1:44.91, 1:28.95, 1:34.08, 1:12.13 = 1:29.95


----------



## gunner (Mar 31, 2013)

sub 1:40

(1:45.27), 1:58.33, 1:52.88, 1:57.96, (1:59.58) = 1:56.39

really not my day..


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2013)

Sub 1:20

Average: 1:29.20
Times: 1:27.31, (1:59.12), 1:32.65, 1:27.64, (1:24.58)
Comments: Didn't practice much.


----------



## istanful (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 18 results:

sub 1:10
JianhanC: 1:29.95

sub 1:20: 
Riley: 1:29.20

sub 1:40:
gunner: 1:56.39

sub 1:30:
Kcuber: 1:33.61





Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 18, race to sub1:10

1:29.57, 1:20.28, 1:13.87, 1:25.92, 1:42.30 = 1:25.26

that's it. I'm getting a Dayan.


----------



## KCuber (Apr 3, 2013)

Sub-1:30
1:23.31, 1:43.58, 1:30.73, 1:27.13, 1:28.22=1:28.69
Yay PB and first sub-1:30!


----------



## gunner (Apr 4, 2013)

round 18
race to sub 1:40

1:43.29, 1:46.76, (1:48.88), (1:34.17), 1:38.51 = 1:42.85

almost


----------



## Riley (Apr 5, 2013)

Race to Sub 1:20

Average: 1:32.73
Times: (1:20.04), 1:37.41, 1:39.74, 1:21.03, (1:44.51)
Comments: Two decent solves and three horrible ones.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all 

Goal - sub-2

Average of 5: 2:28.40
2:28.61 (2:16.28) (2:35.71) 2:22.41 2:34.19

Still getting used to my new Dayan Megaminx, and the new colour scheme it's brought... 
Was averaging 2:15 on my old Mefferts. Gonna try and push towards sub-2


----------



## istanful (Apr 7, 2013)

Round 19 results:

sub 1:10:
JianhanC: 1:25.26 No. Dayan is not the best. Probably modded shengshou. At least that's what I've heard  

sub 1:20:
Riley: 1:32.73

sub 1:30: 
KCuber: 1:28.69 (1) Congratz! 

sub 1:40: 
gunner: 1:42.85

sub 2:00:
ryanj92: 2:28.40 

Round 20 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U




Fun to see there are lots of people this week


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 8, 2013)

sub 1:10

1:31.41, 1:44.22, 1:32.77, 1:25.63, 1:23.84 = 1:29.94

ah well, i got it and modded it already. hope it turns out better after breaking in.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 20:
Goal - sub-2
Average of 5: 2:25.77
(2:52.40), 2:24.35, (2:10.43), 2:21.02, 2:31.95

Ouch. :/
A fairly bad average, considering I was doing sub-2:20 averages of 12 yesterday ^^; first solve is the worst mega solve I've done in a looong time, haha.


----------



## TP (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 20
Goal: Sub 3
Average of 5: 3:30.14
3:43.41 3:30.95 3:16.04 (2:59.50) (4:00.42)

First sub 3 single!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 10, 2013)

Goal - sub 1.
Long time no megaminx. Just came across Nick's post on the same thread that was posted by 2012, and he was barely sub 1:30. This now gives me some confidence  
1:29.80 
1:36.04 
1:15.31
1:20.66
1:25.37 
Average - 1:25.28.


----------



## istanful (Apr 12, 2013)

Goal is sub 50.
(1:02.03)
53.26
(53.11)
58.37
56.57
=56.07
Not really close


----------



## istanful (Apr 14, 2013)

Round 20 results:

sub 50:
Istanful: 56.07

sub 1:00 
Bhargav777: 1:25.28

sub 1:10:
JianhanC: 1:29.94 Dayan?

sub 2:00
ryanj92: 2:25.77 haha x)

sub 3:00
TP: 3:30.14 Gratulerar ;D


Round 21 scrambles:







Spoiler: 1st



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 15, 2013)

Round 21:
Average of 5: 2:10.77
(2:00.75), (2:17.22), 2:15.00, 2:08.59, 2:08.71

Better  PB average is 2:08  more consistent than normal, and I'm starting to turn a little better with this puzzle now. Hopefully sub-2 before my next comp in May


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 16, 2013)

race to sub 1:10

1:15.41, 1:18.89, 1:41.65, 1:23.10, 1:12.09 = 1:19.13

yeah last week was dayan. i think I'm sticking with my mf8 v2, which I used this week


----------



## istanful (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 21 results:

Sub 1:10
JianhanC: 1:19.13 Haha ok.  The puzzle doesn't really matter. It's the cuber with the puzzle 

Sub 2:00
ryanj92: 2:10.77 you will be sub 2 in no time ;D

Round 22 scrambles:




Spoiler: 1st



R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 22, 2013)

race to sub 1:10

1:09.33, 1:12.25, 1:22.43, 1:22.67, 1:13.60 = 1:16.09

damn that counting 1:22. but anyway i seem to be improving


----------



## Lid (Apr 22, 2013)

Joining in at race to sub 1:50 to begin with

R22: 1:51.02, (2:04.57), 1:59.30, 2:02.95, (1:42.40) = 1:57.76

Just pure EP on the last one


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 23, 2013)

R22

Race to sub-6:00

(7:18.93), 6:49.46, 7:01.14, (6:31.84), 6:43.16

Average: *6:51.25*

Hey, new here. Just started Mega, the above are my 2nd-6th timed solves. Want to be at least sub-3 by June end.


----------



## TP (Apr 25, 2013)

*Round 22*
Road to sub 3

4:20.46, 4:00.85, 3:15.31, (DNF,) (3:05.64) = *3:52.21*

Inserted a piece flipped to the star, which I noticed when starting the last layer, except for that small mistake it was my by far best solve and should have ended around 2:45.

Solve 6-10 with this cube so recognition was off, therefore the huge variance in times.


----------



## istanful (Apr 28, 2013)

Round 22 results:

sub 1:10:
JianhanC: 1:16.09

sub 1:50:
Lid: 1:57.76

sub 3:00:
TP: 3:52.21

sub 6:00:
kunparekh18: 6:51.25

Round 23 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## Skullush (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 23*
Sub-1:30
*Average of 5: 1:43.43*
(2:00.34), 1:47.16, 1:36.49, 1:46.65, (1:34.64)


----------



## TP (Apr 29, 2013)

*Round 23*
Road to sub 3
3:24.00 3:31.78 3:24.22 (3:09.56) (3:54.05) = *3:26.67*

Starting to get used to my new cube, but still **** up pretty bad sometimes. Really gotta work on my S2L, I think to much how to much on how I should pair up instead of having it being done automatically.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 30, 2013)

race to sub 1:10

1:14.08, 1:28.11, 1:20.19, 1:21.00, 1:20.18 = 1:20.46


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 30, 2013)

Race to sub 1:10:

1:14.88, 1:15.06, 1:17.08, (1:17.15), (1:05.21) = *1:15.67*

1:05 had LL at 51


----------



## gunner (May 5, 2013)

Race to sub 1:40

1:31.56, (1:47.79), 1:36.97, (1:30.75), 1:35.08 = 1:34,54
goal achieved
next time race to sub 1:30


----------



## istanful (May 5, 2013)

Round 23 results:

sub 1:10
antoineccantin: 1:15.67
JianhanC: 1:20.46

sub 1:30
Skullush: 1:34.64

sub 1:40:
Gunner: 1:34.54

sub 3:00
TP: 3:26.67 

Round 24 scrambles:


Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U


----------



## stoic (May 5, 2013)

So I just started with megaminx and thought I'd join this race. 
Minx: MF8
Goal: sub 5

Stats from iitimer:

Session Average: 8:20.88
σ: 2:40.60
Best Time: 7:18.30
Worst Time: 12:36.16
Individual Times:
(12:36.16), 7:44.31, 9:35.22, 7:43.10, (7:18.30)

These are the first timed solves I've done and I only know one unique LL alg so there should be room for improvement! Fourth solve had a pop too.


----------



## JianhanC (May 6, 2013)

race to sub1:10

1:12.29, 1:28.54, 1:11.63, 1:17.71, 1:23.84 = 1:17.95


----------



## gunner (May 7, 2013)

Race to sub 1:30

1:31.23, (1:58.03), 1:41.49, (1:30.57), 1:36.27 = 1:36.33


----------



## antoineccantin (May 8, 2013)

Race to sub 1:10

(1:03.16), (1:16.23), 1:15.10, 1:14.11, 1:13.01 =* 1:14.07*

Not too great considering I got a 1:06.96 avg12 the other day :/


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2013)

*Round 24*
Sub-1:30
*Average of 5: 1:43.09*
1:46.00, 1:41.37, 1:41.90, (1:52.99), (1:40.55)


----------



## Divineskulls (May 10, 2013)

*Round 24*
*Sub-50*

56.81, (45.03), 1:02.21+, (1:06.09), 59.59 = *59.54*

The first two solves were good, the rest sucked.


----------



## TP (May 11, 2013)

*Round 24*
Road to sub 3
2:45.01 3:03.30 (4:26.88) 2:59.57 (2:39.05) = *2:55.96*

Wii, haven´t practised Megaminx a lot but somehow the solves went so nice anyway. Except for the 4.5min solve where everything went bad. Next goal, sub 2:30.


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2013)

*Round 24* (sub 1:50)

1:54.07, 2:05.67, (2:08.51), (1:51.56), 1:54.84 --> 1:58.19

Had a 1:51.00 a5 in my newly 1:55.53 a12 record this week, so I'm getting closer.


----------



## istanful (May 12, 2013)

Round 24 results:

sub 50
divineskulls: 59.54 Well kinda evens out doesn't it? ;D

sub 1:10:
antoineccantin: 1:14.07
JianhanC: 1:17.95


sub 1:30:
gunner: 1:36.33
Skullush: 1:43.09

sub 1:50
Lid: 1:58.19

sub 3:00
TP:2:55.96 (1)

sub 5
ellwd: 8:20.88

Round 25 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U



Many people this week :O


----------



## JianhanC (May 13, 2013)

hey man, 2nd and 3rd scrambles are the same


----------



## Akiro (May 13, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> hey man, 2nd and 3rd scrambles are the same



True.


----------



## stoic (May 15, 2013)

Road to sub-5
6:23.89, (7:38.98), 6:02.53, 6:49.41, (5:31.34)
avg. 6:15.28

Much better at recognising pieces this week. Plus I learned another alg!


----------



## TP (May 18, 2013)

*Round 24*
Road to sub 3
3:00.57 2:49.82 (2:20.96) (4:17.58) 2:50.60 = *2:53.66*

I exchanged the third scramble for a random one from Prisma Puzzle Timer.

PB single by 19s, unfortunately it got me distracted for the next solve where I screwed up. Also PB avg, previous best was here last week.


----------



## cc9tough (May 19, 2013)

Road to sub 2

2:28.52, 2:27.33, (2:24.57), (2:54.34), 2:25.39 *Avg. = 2:27.08*


----------



## istanful (May 19, 2013)

Whoops! REally sorry for that xD

Round 25 results:

sub 2:00
cc9tough: 2:27.08

sub 3:00
TP: 2:53.66

sub 5:00
ellwd: 6:15.18

Round 26 scrambles:



Spoiler: 1st



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Guess this week was a little cheat then  doublechecked this time ^^


----------



## FaLoL (May 19, 2013)

Round 26
Race to sub-2

(3:41.16), 238.99, 2:40.42, (2:25.02), 2:51.79 = *2:43.74*


----------



## Divineskulls (May 19, 2013)

*Round 26
Sub-50*
54.05, 51.33, (56.78), 54.98, (49.31) = 53.45 

Got it on video too. Not a great average but pretty good. Tried to roll and failed.


----------



## stoic (May 22, 2013)

Round 25
Goal: sub 5
6:10.24, 6:10.54, (10:42.89), (5:21.30), 6:08.14
avg 6:09.64


----------



## TDM (May 23, 2013)

*Round:* 26
*Goal:* Sub-10
*Times:* 11:39.64, (17:13.52), (10:06.07), 11:18.33, 10:13.50
*Avg of 5:* 11:03.82
Except for one solve before so I knew what I was doing, these are my first five Megaminx solves ever.


----------



## TP (May 25, 2013)

Round 26
Road to sub 3
(2:19.73) 2:25.95 2:41.59 (2:57.73) 2:48.66 = *2:38.73*

Third week in a row under 3 min avg. :tu It made a big difference to lubricate my Dayan, almost too hard to control it.


----------



## istanful (May 26, 2013)

Round 26 results:

Sub 50
Divineskulls: 53.45

Sub 2:00
FaLoL: 2:43.74

Sub 3:00
TP: 2:38.73

Sub 5:00
ellwd: &:09.64

Sub 10:00
TDM: 11:03.82

Round 27 scrambles:





Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 4th



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## JianhanC (May 27, 2013)

sub 1:10

1:33.50, 1:35.87, 1:19.67, 1:15.13, 1:18.71 = 1:23.96

damn inconsistency. this phenomena should be named after me.


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2013)

*Round:* 27
*Goal:* Sub-10
*Times:* 6:22.08, 5:34.91, 5:55.90, 6:20.32, 5:49.84
*Avg of 5:* 6:00.61

Wow... I didn't expect to improve that much in a week. It's probably time to try and get sub-5 now.


----------



## FaLoL (May 27, 2013)

Round 27
Race to sub-2

2:50.74, 2:37.06, (3:04.25), 2:34.15, (2:29.33) = *2:40.65*


----------



## istanful (May 30, 2013)

Round 27 
goal sub 50
55.30
52.84
57.96
(52.30)
(1:01.31)
=55.37
Fun to be back in track


----------



## Divineskulls (May 30, 2013)

*Round 27
Race to sub-50*

avg of 5: 57.69

Time List:
57.77, (1:01.86), 58.59, (53.91), 56.72


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2013)

Race to Sub 1:10*
1:17.72*
1:08.58, 1:18.96, 1:16.30, 1:27.02, 1:17.90


----------



## istanful (Jun 1, 2013)

Round 27 results:

Sub 50.00
istanful: 55.37
Divineskulls: 57.69

Sub 1:10
emolover: 1:17.72
JianhanC: 1:28.96


Sub 2:00 
FaLoL: 2:40.65

Sub 10:00
TDM: 6:00.61

Round 28 scrambles:





Spoiler: 1st



R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: 5th



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U



I had to post results on a saturday this week... hope you don't mind


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2013)

*Round:* 28
*Goal:* Sub-5
*Times:* 5:52.09, 5:49.50, 6:20.13, 6:25.96, 5:12.45
*Avg of 5:* 6:00.57

AMAZING IMPROVEMENT FROM LAST WEEK


----------



## TP (Jun 2, 2013)

*Round 26
Road to sub 2:30*
(2:16.87) 2:42.27 2:41.31 (3:05.49) 2:47.99 = *2:43.86*


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 28
Race to sub-2

2:41.60, (2:55.99), (2:29.77), 2:46.17, 2:33.18 = *2:40.32*


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 2, 2013)

*Round 28
Road to sub-2*
(2:12.65), 2:07.83, (1:48.56), 2:10.27, 1:59.47 *Avg. = 2:05.86*
I'm still trying to get used to the color scheme of my new Dayan. Once I can get used to it I'll definitely be sub-2.


----------



## Riley (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 28

Race to sub 1:20

Average: 1:36.67
1:29.89, 1:33.87, (1:49.50), (1:20.38), 1:46.24
Comments. Back.


----------



## stoic (Jun 5, 2013)

Goal: sub-5

9:01.89, 4:35.94, 5:26.64, 5:13.75, 5:56.33

avg 5:32.24


----------



## YddEd (Jun 5, 2013)

Round *28*
Goal is sub 5
5:21.42, 4:41.96, 4:38.91, 5:21.57, 6:33.99 = 5:08.32 
That 6:33.99 is terrible. imo good for my 2nd day having the mega though.


----------



## istanful (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 28 results:

Sub 1:20
Riley: 1:36.67

Sub 2:00
cc9tough: 2:05.86
FaLoL : 2:40.32

Sub 5:00
YddEd: 5:08.32
ellwd: 5:32.24

TDM: 6:00.57

Round 29 scrambles:





Spoiler: 1st



R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 2nd



R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U





Spoiler: 3rd



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'


----------



## YddEd (Jun 9, 2013)

*Round 29*
Goal: *3:30* 
2:58.34, 3:33.37, 3:41.16, 3:54.52, 3:15.84 = *3:30.12*
*thinks R2..D2..R2..D2..R2..D2..*


----------



## TP (Jun 9, 2013)

*Round 29
Road to sub 2:30*
2:37.12 2:42.39 (4:15.80) (2:29.73) 2:31.37 = *2:36.96*


----------



## TDM (Jun 9, 2013)

*Round:* 29
*Goal:* Sub-5
*Times:* 4:42.75, 4:57.32, 5:11.89, 5:18.15, 5:47.02
*Average of 5:* 5:09.12

I thought that I could get a sub-5 average... but then my times just got worse.


----------



## stoic (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 29
Goal: sub-5

4:48.75, 4:57.18, (5:13.47), (4:27.21), 5:04.49 = 4:56.80
yay
Last solve shoulda been faster but I got a bit excited knowing that I had hit sub-5 regardless.


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 29
road to sub-2
1:59.59, (1:46.92), (2:08.49), 1:56.38, 1:54.02 Avg. = 1:56.66


----------



## YddEd (Jun 18, 2013)

When are the new scrambles coming out?


----------



## istanful (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 29 results:

Sub 2:00:
cc9tough: 1:56.66

Sub 2:30
TP: 2:36.96

Sub 3:30
YddEd: 3:30.12

Sub 5:00
ellwd: 4:56.80 (1)
TDM: 5:09.12

Round 30 scrambles: 



Spoiler: 1st



R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U





Spoiler: 2nd



R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'





Spoiler: 3rd



R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'





Spoiler: 4th



R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'





Spoiler: 5th



R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'



I'm sorry that I'm late... egain :3. During the summer i will unfortanetely not be able to post new scrambles every week. If someone is interested in taking over that would be wonderful!


----------



## stoic (Jun 19, 2013)

Round 30
Goal: sub 5

Session Average: 4:33.59
σ: 1:21.73
Best Time: 3:56.51
Worst Time: 6:46.92
Individual Times:
(6:46.92), 4:43.61, (3:56.51), 4:47.81, 4:09.33

new sub-4 pb!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 19, 2013)

Round *30*
Goal: Sub 2
2:34.21, 2:21.55, 2:07.16, 2:45.55, 2:24.02 = *2:26.59*


----------



## TP (Jun 21, 2013)

*Round 30
Road to sub 2:30*
2:43.24 2:50.45 2:37.58 (2:21.74) (2:58.07) = *2:42.93*

I should start practicing Megaminx, fun puzzle but I only solve it when this competition is up.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

New scrambles..?


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Is this race still going on?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like to start this thread back up if anyone is interested.
Same rules as emolover originally posted
*
Round 31*
1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
6. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
9. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
10. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Round 31:
goal sub-1:30
1:44.97 = (1:56.95) 1:45.30 1:38.41 1:38.52 1:47.25 1:44.34 1:52.02 1:42.86 1:48.02 1:52.17 1:40.80 (1:38.06)


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks a lot for starting this again


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Awesome. Thanks a lot for starting this again



people were still interested when it stopped, and I've always loved megaminx, so yay


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 14, 2014)

*Round 31*
Race to sub-1:30

1:55.42, 1:45.70, 1:56.91, 1:37.35, 1:34.95, 1:33.42, (1:59.71), 1:34.81, 1:44.09, 1:49.35, 1:50.99, (1:27.07) = *1:44.30*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2014)

Round 31 results:
Goal Sub-1:30:
FaLoL- 1:44.30
Jaysammey777- 1:44.97

Round 32 Scrambles:
1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
7. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
8. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
9. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
11. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Round 32:*
Goal: Sub-1:30
1:43.92= 1:54.30 1:50.05 1:36.89 1:36.29 (1:54.81) 1:44.66 1:49.74 1:40.49 1:46.56 (1:30.58) 1:42.56 1:37.69


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 21, 2014)

*Round 32*
Race to sub-1:30

1:40.02, 1:32.35, (1:56.81), 1:39.54, 1:33.92, 1:48.69, (1:31.86), 1:35.90, 1:38.96, 1:44.89, 1:46.75, 1:46.73 = *1:40.77*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry for the delay.
Round 32 results:
Goal Sub-1:30:
FaLoL- 1:40.77
Jaysammey777- 1:43.92

Round 33 Scrambles:
1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
6. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
9. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 29, 2014)

Round 33:
1:34.76= 
1:36.27 1:38.91 1:33.74 1:38.95 (1:45.49) 1:40.45 1:17.05 1:38.97 1:30.23 1:28.36 1:44.70 (1:12.28) 
the last was PLL skip, PB, and nice ao12


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2014)

Round 33 Results:
Goal sub-1:30:
Jaysammey777- 1:34.76

Round 34 scrambles:
1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
2. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
8. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
9. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
10. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 2, 2014)

Round 34:
Goal- sub-1:30
1:30.80 = 1:25.69 1:34.11 1:24.09 1:36.25 (1:21.69) 1:36.13 (1:56.55) 1:34.74 1:30.28 1:36.25 1:22.61 1:27.88

Got the Mf8 V3, very nice cube.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 9, 2014)

due to lack of interest I will not be continuing this thread. GL on round 35 future megaminxers.


----------



## Malkom (Feb 9, 2017)

No interest in reviving this thread?


----------



## Douf (Feb 9, 2017)

I would absolutely love to partake. Mega is my favourite!


----------



## Malkom (Feb 11, 2017)

Just 2 people isn't enough for me to revive this thread, so unless more people show interest in this I i don't think ill revive this.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 14, 2017)

I would try it at least once if it started up. I like megaminx, but suck due to minimal LL algs and very little practice.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll go for it


----------



## Malkom (Feb 14, 2017)

okay, round 35 will start tomorrow, wednesday at 3 PM GMT


----------



## Malkom (Feb 15, 2017)

Round 35 scrambles



Spoiler



1.
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
2.
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
3.
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
4.
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5.
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Malkom (Feb 15, 2017)

*round 35
race to sub 1*
1:02.97 (1:15.74) 1:08.35 (1:02.85) 1:09.35 = *1:06.89*


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 15, 2017)

Round 35
To sub-4:00
(5:23.68), 4:35.27, 3:52.77, (3:28.18), 4:23.84 = *4:17.30*


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 16, 2017)

To global sub-50 (lol)
Round 35

45.80, (53.14), 45.60, 49.46, (40.64) -> 46.96 avg5


----------



## Malkom (Feb 22, 2017)

*Round 35 results*

Race to sub 50
TheCoolMinxer: 46.96 (1/3)

Race to sub 1
Malkom: 1:06.89

Race to sub 4
One Wheel: 4:17.30


----------



## Malkom (Feb 22, 2017)

*Round 36 scrambles*
1a.


Spoiler



R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


2a.


Spoiler



R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


3a.


Spoiler



R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


4a.


Spoiler



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


5a.


Spoiler



R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


1b.


Spoiler



R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


2b.


Spoiler



R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U


3b.


Spoiler



R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


4b.


Spoiler



R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'


5b.


Spoiler



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 22, 2017)

Malkom said:


> *Round 36 scrambles*
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get this later, but especially if we're only doing 5 scrambles can we do 2 sets at a time, as in 36a and 36b?


----------



## Malkom (Feb 22, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I'll get this later, but especially if we're only doing 5 scrambles can we do 2 sets at a time, as in 36a and 36b?


That seems like a good Idea, maybe more complicated than it needs to be but we can try it.
When do you think the b round should start, sundays?


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 22, 2017)

Malkom said:


> That seems like a good Idea, maybe more complicated than it needs to be but we can try it.
> When do you think the b round should start, sundays?



Check the 4x4 and 5x5 race threads. The way it works there is that two sets of scrambles are posted simultaneously, the rounds end at the same time, and you can do either round a or rounds a and b, whichever you want. You can theoretically graduate twice in three weeks. I like it because I don't have a lot of time to practice, and even if these races don't count for much it's some motivation, and if I have more time I can put more into it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Douf (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry guys I didn't realize that I have no idea how this works. Do I create a "race to sub-6" category if there isn't one already? Am I then competing against myself with anyone else who decides to align with the sub-6 group? Thanks in advance for any help.
I realize I didn't participate in round 1, sorry about that, still trying to get the hang of things.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 22, 2017)

Douf said:


> Sorry guys I didn't realize that I have no idea how this works. Do I create a "race to sub-6" category if there isn't one already? Am I then competing against myself with anyone else who decides to align with the sub-6 group? Thanks in advance for any help.
> I realize I didn't participate in round 1, sorry about that, still trying to get the hang of things.



Precisely.


----------



## Malkom (Feb 27, 2017)

*To sub 1
Round 36*
36a
1:09.63, (1:10.22), 1:10.19, (1:07.59), 1:08.97 =* 1:09.60* (BAD)

36b
(1:11.64), 1:03.53, 1:08.20, 1:05.63, (1:02.50) = *1:05.79 *(pretty decent)


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 28, 2017)

Round 36a
To sub-4:00
4:20.26, (4:35.45), 4:31.50, 3:35.73, (3:34.67) = *4:09.17 (0/3) *Maybe should have done 5 warmup solves instead of 2

Round 36b
4:14.91, 3:58.27, 3:39.78, (3:18.71), (5:48.98) = *3:57.66 (1/3) *before I messed up that last solve on CP I had pb Ao5 of 3:45.25 and Mo3 of 3:38.93


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Feb 28, 2017)

*Race to sub 1:50*
36a
1:59.72, 1:29.10, 1:46.88, 1:58.88, 1:51.25 *= 1:52.34*


----------



## Malkom (Mar 1, 2017)

*Round 36 results

To sub 1*
Malkom: 36a: 1:09.60 36b: 1:05.79

*To sub 1:50*
Christopher Cabrera: 36a: 1:52.34

*To sub 4*
One Wheel: 36a: 4:09.17 36b: 3:57.66 (1/3)


----------



## Malkom (Mar 1, 2017)

*Round 37 scrambles*
37a:


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U


37b:


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2017)

Round 37a
To sub-4:00
3:26.15, (4:17.76), 4:14.46, 3:31.85, (3:21.13) = *3:44.16 (2/3)*

Round 37b
to sub-4:00
(3:47.91+), (DNF), 4:16.78, 3:53.14, 4:27.19 = *4:12.37 (0/3) *Daarrghhghg! First two were timer problems. First one should really be a DNF too, technically: I started the solve and then realized that the timer didn't start.


----------



## Malkom (Mar 9, 2017)

*Round 37a
To sub 1 *
1:10.23, (1:00,75), 1:03.53, (1:14.00), 1:08.30 = *1:07.36*
This could have been really good but I messed up, atleast it's better than my official average


----------



## Malkom (Mar 9, 2017)

*Round 37 results
To sub 1*
Malkom: 37a: 1:07.36
*To sub 4*
One Wheel: 37a: 3:44.16 2/3 37b: 4:12.37 0/3

sorry it's a little late, I haven't really practed Mega for a while so I almost forgot about the race


----------



## Malkom (Mar 11, 2017)

*Round 38 scrambles*
38a


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


38b


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 12, 2017)

Race to sub 1:40
36a
(1:46.83), 1:41.31, 1:34.54, 1:30.19, (1:25.83)* = 1:35.35 (1/3)*


----------



## Malkom (Mar 16, 2017)

*Round 38
race to sub 1:40
* Christopher Cabera: 38a: 1:35.35 1/3


----------



## Malkom (Mar 17, 2017)

*Round 39 scrambles*

39a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U



39b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 17, 2017)

Round 39a
To sub-4:00
3:49.95, 4:03.49, 3:39.30, (3:33.88), (4:12.28) = *3:50.92 (1/3)*


----------



## Malkom (Mar 22, 2017)

Round 39
To sub 1:05 (i want to graduate lol)
39a: 1:07.54, 1:08.80, (1:10.33), (59.73), 1:06.30 = 1:07.55
39b: 1:06.14, 1:11.30, 1:05.37, 1:05.60, 1:05.02 = 1:05.72
Nice to finally have a sub 1 "in comp" if it weren't for that 1:10 it could've been two pretty good averages


----------



## Malkom (Mar 24, 2017)

*Round 39 results
Race to sub 1:05*
Malkom: 39a: 1:07.55 39b: 1:05.72
*Race to sub 4:00 *
One Wheel39a: 3:50.92 1/3


----------



## Malkom (Mar 24, 2017)

*Round 40 scrambles*
40a


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'


40b


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

5. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

Ahahaha, hi there, I don't know megaminx notation.. but I know how to solve one.... :/ how do you megaminx notation


----------



## Malkom (Mar 24, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=368


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 25, 2017)

Round 40a
To sub-4:00
4:22.15, (3:26.17), 4:20.80, (4:39.55), 3:34.46 = *4:05.81* Darrghh! All over the place, but mostly bad. *(0/3)*

Round 40b
(5:04.03), 3:29.46, 3:55.68, (3:28.31), 3:55.41 = *3:46.86 (1/3)*


----------



## Malkom (Mar 30, 2017)

Round 40a
1:02.04, 1:06.60, 1:04.44, 1:02.09, 1:02.92 = *1:03.16 (1/3)*

Round 40b
1:12.26, 1:02.50, 1:05.56, 1:04.36, 1:04.87 = *1:04.94 (2/3)* Sub1:05 was pretty easy now when I actually practice. These weren't to great either, I usually average 1:01-1:03.


----------



## Malkom (Apr 3, 2017)

*Round 40 results
Race to sub 1:05*
Malkom: 40a: 1:03.16 1/3  40b: 1:04.94 2/3 
*Race to sub 4:00*
One Wheel: 40a: 4:05.81 0/3  40b: 3:46.86 1/3 

Sorry it's a little, school stuff. If someone has any better "design" for the result, please share it.

E: Oh, maybe we should add a 4/5 = passed instead of just 3/3?


----------



## Malkom (Apr 3, 2017)

*Round 41 scrambles*
41a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


41b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Malkom (Apr 8, 2017)

Round 41a
To sub1:05
59.30, 1:05.56, (57.61), (1:08.27), 58.25 =* 1:01.04 3/3 *


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 13, 2017)

Round 41a
To sub-4:00
3:40.70, (3:24.77), 3:59.87, 3:33.56, (5:53.00) = *3:44.71 *Failed CP on the last solve. *(2/3)*

3:56.67, 3:59.84, (3:18.20), (4:12.25), 3:19.67 = *3:45.40 (3/3)*


----------

